# Bigg Deees Builds



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Im Big Dee well Dennis and Here are some of my first cars (hey its a start right) well tell me what you guys think!! any tips 

















































































































Yeah i think the 63 is the best one so FAR!!! I'm starting a Caddy sometime this week so any help would be greatfully appreciated...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's a hell of a nice start Dennis welcome to LayItLow!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

nice work bro :thumbsup: and welcome 2 layitlow :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

nice
welcome to layitlow bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Those are dope D! Welcome to the site! You put alot of detail into those! looking good!!


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

lookin' real good bro,keep up the great work!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOOOOOKKKKIIINNNN GOOOOD!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND WELCOME TO LAYITLOW!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

They look good bro keep it up and Welcome


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- lookin good :thumbsup: 

-welcome to L.I.L.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice cars bro.. Welcome aboard!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks guys I really Appreciate it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice looking Rides....and Welcome

oneyed


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Yup the Sexy3 is my favorite! All your rides looks good homie!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

BEGINER :scrutinize: those look real good man :thumbsup: 

really dig the 63 color combo, painted spokes, stance....the whole thing looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good bro, Welcome to LIL!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice cars and welcome to layitlow.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

welcome to layitlow hope to see more great work


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

NICE WORK AND WELCOME LIL


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

looking good. welcome to LIL.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

nice rides...welcome to lil


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks awesome and welcome to LIL


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Those look real good. Welcome to LIL


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

They look nice bro, good work on the detail and on the interior. WELCOME to LIL. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

welcome to layitlow.....



nice models....good detail work i see....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

hey have you been peeping the site for a while or sumthin cause looks like mini inspired ya on the monte kinda looks like street dust :0 nice cars man


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

yo i love the grand nat. nice work


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

oh yeah it is a grand nat. dam im tired wakin up at 4 am aint workin for me stil looks good


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

No I havent copies no ones car! I just see them in the street and say Hmmm maybe i can do that.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

i didnt say you copied i said you were inspired two different things


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Ohh Sorry!! :twak: duhh me


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey AnyOne in here thinks that they can sell me some door hinges and coils for front and back so I can get a betther understanding of what the hell im doing?????Please.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 25 2007, 01:18 PM~7082340
> *Hey AnyOne in here thinks that they can sell me some door hinges and coils for front and back so I can get a betther understanding of what the hell im doing?????Please.
> *


make em, search hinges and theres a post tellin ya how to make em, and coils use paper clips wrapped around a lil pen or somethin...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmm this must be a dumb question :twak: but where do i search for hinges in the main lobby or what????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 25 2007, 05:53 PM~7084514
> *Hmm this must be a dumb question  :twak: but where do i search for hinges in the main lobby or what????
> *



Upper right hand corner of any page, "Search, Members, Calender, Chat?"


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks BiggC


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Or you can use the search forum on the bottom left corner of the main topic page :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice work


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I DIDNT WANT TO START A NEW TOPIC SO ILL KEEP MY BUILDS IN HERE!

I had to stop working on my MARCH/APRIL build off project because i need some of everything! So Here is a little something i started on today!! I also called in sick from work today just to paint!! perfect weather!!!!!!!! 

My CADDY Nothing special just plain ass build! I just want something new for my shelves. 

















Hopefully i should be done by this weekend or sometime next week!!! :biggrin: I'll post more pics when i get a little progress


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice paint work on that Caddy!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

welcome and those are clean. i like that regal(gn)


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love that paint on the caddy


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

What color is that on the caddy?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

welcome to LIL! you asked for what people thought so don't take this wrong ok. 
i think all your builds are really nice looking!  the only thing i saw was the plug wires looked like they needed to be shorter or laid down (loose looking) other than that, some nice work bud!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That paint work is nice there buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

fuckin god man...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

man those are good for a noob :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 13 2007, 06:38 PM~7472405
> *welcome to LIL! you asked for what people thought so don't take this wrong ok.
> i think all your builds are really nice looking!    the only thing i saw was the plug wires looked like they needed to be shorter or laid down (loose looking) other than that, some nice work bud!
> *


I really appreciate it!! I know i have problems trying to make them the right size or making the small holes!! What do you use to make all the small holes?? LIke the tiny ones on the engine.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 13 2007, 06:16 PM~7472218
> *What color is that on the caddy?
> *



Its a Tamiya Spray paint I think it was candy pearl green?? I think then i put some Testors High Gloss over it. :biggrin: Ohh and it has a silver base


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 14 2007, 01:54 AM~7474301
> *I really appreciate it!! I know i have problems trying to make them the right size or making the small holes!! What do you use to make all the small holes?? LIke the tiny ones on the engine.
> *



i use a pin vice and tiny-ass drill bits lol. you can pick this stuff up at your local hobby shop most the time.


----------



## jun10r (Jan 23, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy: Hey I'm 16 n my wip's came out allright, but your stuff is clean.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK here's a little mock up of what i think I want it to look like!!?? Tell me what you guys think lift, slam it to the grown, drop front only, or what? I dont want to put it on 3 too many caddys with that pose for some reason!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that looks badass!!! I like all locked up. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

love the color..... x2 on the locked up


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

GREAT LOOKING CARS


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats a nice color combo


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey fellas i need a little help here should i leave the window like this or what??? Im lost what would you guys recomend???HELP!!!










not a good pic but the windshield frame hangs over since i took the door out nothing is under it. what should i do?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I WILL KEEP ALL MY BUILDS IN HERE I DONT WANT TO START ANOTHER TOPIC!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd leave it be since everything is already painted and lookin nice!  But thats just me. I wouldn't want to strip that car just for alittle section.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok the 55 i woulda left the windshield where its at.


you have some extremely good work,but i have to ask...how long have you been building?

and as per your work and all its extremely clean and thats why i ask that....its cleaner than that of a beginner...and very good,this coming from the self admitted rookie of the crowd,im still a level below beginner..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2007, 12:52 AM~7809139
> *ok the 55 i woulda left the windshield where its at.
> you have some extremely good work,but i have to ask...how long have you been building?
> 
> ...



i would say from when i was 14 to 16 then quit and just started last year like august till now!! and im 25 now so i left it alone for like almost 9 yrs


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry for being such a lagger!!! I'm just at this point where i can hardly get some real good time to just relax and build. I managed to get back into it today so here are some little updates. NOT MUCH BUT SOMETHING 
I tried to do some piping in the seats but got frustraded with the wire, so I decided to try some sewing string instead!! but I dont know it looks kinda weird I think! well it looks ok but im just not into it right now I have allot going on so i'm just gonna put everything down before i break something or just throw the dam thing just together without care.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I LOVE THAT RIDE!  :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

tips? i think some of the memebers here could use some help from you! nice rides man! welcome to lil


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 30 2007, 12:10 AM~8005398
> *tips? i think some of the memebers here could use some help from you! nice rides man! welcome to lil
> *



The Only tip that I can give any one on here is JUST DO SOME RESEARCH!!! Everything you need and all the advice is right HERE all you need to do is read alittle bit. Im no where close to being as good as some on here but i try. I just randomly just go through some threads and read what the hell their all talking about. Well that's just my tip but if some of you think that i can help in anything just hit me up! I'll try if not ill point you in the right way :thumbsup:

Dennis

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys really appreciate it!! 


Ohh and once again I WILL KEEP ALL MY BUILDS ON THIS THREAD I DONT WANT TO START ANOTHER!!!! I dont build much plus i'm slow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 30 2007, 11:13 AM~8007681
> *The Only tip that I can give any one on here is JUST DO SOME RESEARCH!!! Everything you need and all the advice is right HERE all you need to do is read alittle bit. Im no where close to being as good as some on here but i try. I just randomly just go through some threads and read what the hell their all talking about. Well that's just my tip but if some of you think that i can help in anything just hit me up! I'll try if not ill point you in the right way :thumbsup:
> 
> Dennis
> ...



sorry to hear that bro, seem fine to me. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DAMN BRO 4 A BEGINNER U GOT TALENT. I'M NOT AS GOOD AS YOU BUT I TRY.I HOPE I GET BETTR IN TIME.NICE CARS LOVE UR WORK. KEEP US POSTED ON UR BUILDS.... OH & WELCOME TO THE FAMILY( LIL FAM THAT IS )LOL!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 30 2007, 11:15 AM~8007699
> *sorry to hear that bro,  seem fine to me.  :biggrin:
> *



I meant a slow builder!! :biggrin:


----------



## babylowrider (May 26, 2007)

i like that buick nice work !!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a quick update not much but EHH slowly but surely plus im waiting on some parts


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn that 55 is RETARDED! (in a good way) is the pin work decals or did you actually stripe it? either that shit is nuts. great work!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 30 2007, 01:36 PM~8008792
> *I meant a slow builder!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
build as slow as you want when you are putting out these top notch builds. Love the stripes on there, they set it off nicely. Keep it up bro. IMO, I don't like the up top.


----------



## King Josh (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 30 2007, 12:31 AM~8005265
> *Sorry for being such a lagger!!! I'm just at this point where i can hardly get some real good time to just relax and build. I managed to get back into it today so here are some little updates. NOT MUCH BUT SOMETHING
> I tried to do some piping in the seats but got frustraded with the wire, so I decided to try some sewing string instead!! but I dont know it looks kinda weird I think! well it looks ok but im just not into it right now I have allot going on so i'm just gonna put everything down before i break something or just throw the dam thing just together without care.
> 
> ...


what kind of matieral do you use to do the interior like that??


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Josh_@Jun 4 2007, 07:42 AM~8037674
> *what kind of matieral do you use to do the interior like that??
> *



Well for the interior
the floor i just flocked it red with red paint 
the seats are just a flat white with a dull coat over it 
and the finally the supposedly piping is just sewing string glued down. and tada its done


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 4 2007, 11:12 AM~8038852
> *Well for the interior
> the floor i just flocked it red with red paint
> the seats are just a flat white with a dull coat over it
> ...


THAT'S COMING OUT NICE DEEE.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 11:15 AM~8038880
> *THAT'S COMING OUT NICE DEEE.
> *


:worship: :worship: THAT MEANS ALLOT COMING FROM U BIG HOMEY!!GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

bullshit


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 11:19 AM~8038898
> *bullshit
> *



Whats bullshit??


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

im just fuckin with ya thats shit is tight


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 01:19 PM~8038898
> *bullshit
> *


terrets(spell check) syndrome :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nah i was just fuckin with him read the post


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 10:10 PM~8042261
> *nah i was just fuckin with him read the post
> *


i guess their really needs to be a sarcasm smiley :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 4 2007, 01:07 AM~8037022
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> build as slow as you want when you are putting out these top notch builds.  Love the stripes on there,  they set it off nicely.  Keep it up bro.    IMO,  I don't like the up top.    *



You know what kinda looking at it I dont really like it neither but I wanted something differend you know!! Plus i already gave the boot away to Felix.. :loco:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK OK this will be done in the next two weeks (I hope) Now that i got School out the way I have summer to play with. So for the next two weeks just work and building for me!!( oh yeah and softball practice for me on Wednesdays and Baseball practice for the kid on Thurdays) but besides my games on Friday nights and his on Saturdays I have Monday and Tuesdays to build! Gosh I hate my schedule. Here are some updates Cleared and some pinstriping 




























Oh yeah Thanks for the hook up MINI I promise I wont let you down Homey I'll Be getting started on her within the next couple of weeks!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin damn good.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good. I'd clear over the trunk lid. Maybe hide the decal edges.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2007, 10:08 PM~8152310
> *lookin good.  I'd clear over the trunk lid.  Maybe hide the decal edges.
> *



Thanks I was just thinking that :biggrin: I dont know why they showed maybe just because their white???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 21 2007, 10:59 PM~8152648
> *Thanks I was just thinking that  :biggrin:  I dont know why they showed maybe just because their white???
> *



probally just the lighting. They look really good on there. :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2007, 11:24 PM~8152770
> *probally just the lighting.  They look really good on there.  :0
> *



Well your right! It's the lighting because depending on what angle your looking at it from you can see it! Well that and me knowing that you can see it!! Isn't that weird when you know something I mean Something really small on your car it JUST SCREAMS OUT you... Maybe its just me but yeah so far that's the only think i hate about it.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that is turning out sweet 

but yeah i would prolly clear over them :yes:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK managed to get a couple of more hours in on this damn car! you know this car is starting to piss me off. I just want to finish this shit already but I have so much shit going on man. I wish I hit the lottery or some shit so i can stay home and build.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin show stopper....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

thaz tight...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

FINALLY

I'm Done with this shit!! :uh: Here are some outside pics! Thnx for lookin


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

IM FEELING THIS DROP TOP....BADASS WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aeazy617 (Jul 12, 2007)

thats a nice ass belair nice job


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS!! :biggrin: 


Oh One tip if you ever go to a model car show dont take much cash money or this will happen


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Give me a min to figure that Avitar thing out


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

BOOYAH!!!!!!! that looks way better..


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2007, 07:01 PM~8314683
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!
> *



X2. 



I feel you on the going to shows with cash. I spend WAY too much lol.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2007, 09:01 PM~8314683
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
Great work on this. Nice phot etch work.

Welcome to the fam!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 16 2007, 06:21 AM~8317418
> *:0  :biggrin:
> Great work on this.  Nice phot etch work.
> 
> ...



Thanks Fellas!! :thumbsup: 

But i just want to warn yall i might start hitting some of yall up for some help! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 16 2007, 10:05 AM~8318460
> *Thanks Fellas!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> But i just want to warn yall i might start hitting some of yall up for some help! :biggrin:
> *


you got my number homie. plus you only live a few min from my house..

I also spent more then i wanted too, but i came up on some good stuff too. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 16 2007, 10:17 AM~8318531
> *you got my number homie. plus you only live a few min from my house..
> 
> I also spent more then i wanted too,  but i came up on some good stuff too.  :biggrin:
> *



A HOMIE JUST TELL WHAT TIME CLASS STARTS AND I'LL PACK SOME LUCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 16 2007, 10:27 AM~8318618
> *A HOMIE JUST TELL WHAT TIME CLASS STARTS AND I'LL PACK SOME LUCH!! :biggrin:
> *


Anytime in the evening homie. I just hooked up both of my modeling room's too
all i need to do now is just refill all my supplie's and it's on.. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 16 2007, 10:42 AM~8318724
> *Anytime in the evening homie.  I just hooked up both of my modeling room's too
> all i need to do now is just refill all my supplie's and it's on.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIG D ! This came out clean as hell ! Welcome to the land make belive ! Cause if your belive it you can make it ! This is your best so far ! Keep it up and If you need anything else just ask ! 


OR Nice Avaitar welcome to the Family !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WELCOME BRO, AND THATS A BAD ASS BEL AIR


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2007, 11:55 AM~8319308
> *WELCOME BRO, AND THATS A BAD ASS BEL AIR
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 16 2007, 11:46 AM~8319241
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mini well you helped me out allot you know!  
next will be that gift you gave me :0 I need help with that grill though 


Thanks David


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Did i forget to add the grill ? If it wasn't with the package give me a few days i swing by the shop and pick some up !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

MAKE IT 2! let me know how much or just call me!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok here's my next build This one will take me a while!! slowly but surely. It will be a repica of one of my homies car that he had back in the day before his parents sold it when he went on a long Vacation if you know what I mean! Good thing they sold it though it was kinda pink!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

can't wait to see that one D. I want to get started on 1 of the 3 I got.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

HURRY UP FOOL!!!!!!! this is my first resin though so I hope it goes well. By any chance do you know what donor kit is best to use on this???


This is also 2 quick builds that I have going on! Started on them last night because my nieces were buggin me that they wanted something for their new home work desk's that they just got! Just basic curb side builds no engine :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

likin the red 65


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow that Belair is smoking hot!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 17 2007, 09:17 AM~8326747
> *Wow that Belair is smoking hot!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Project!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Cleared and ready for the interior wont have time tommorrow so probably finish them on Sunday! Oh well i wanted to finish them by Friday. 
not polished 








and this is polished


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn..... been gone a few days and missed that fukkin sweet ass 55 and your MCBA entrance..... congrats on the awesome builds and on the club....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

NICE PAINT JOBS,
KLEAN 66'....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

X-2 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats dope


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks bad azz.better tan me.i havnt built shit in 2 yrs.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

keep up the good work bigg dee!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS and Thanks Rollinoldskoo!! :cheesy: Once again these are just some quick ass builds for my nieces! NO engine and no trunk setup. When they seen me get back from the show on Sunday they were quick to pick witch model they wanted out of the few that I picked up :happysad: Oh well Deee love the kids.. lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN SIK BRO, CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

badass build homes.lovin em all.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey dogg you start that bomb yet? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's something new well for me a 64 nothing special! just gonna try to something simple and clean
hey homies anybody know where the wires would go on this engine?? I cant find any decent pictures to point out where the wires go? Thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 30 2007, 11:50 PM~8433878
> *Here's something new well for me a 64 nothing special! just gonna try to something simple and clean
> hey homies anybody know where the wires would go on this engine?? I cant find any decent pictures to point out where the wires go? Thanks
> 
> ...


THAT'S GOING TO BE A NICE RIDE WITH THAT O.G. COLOR. :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice ride! is that the engine that came in the kit? thought it came with a 409.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 31 2007, 01:50 AM~8433878
> *Here's something new well for me a 64 nothing special! just gonna try to something simple and clean
> hey homies anybody know where the wires would go on this engine?? I cant find any decent pictures to point out where the wires go? Thanks
> 
> ...



I hope this helps ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 02:20 AM~8434026
> *I hope  this  helps !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hell yes it does! now i know exactly what them white lines are around the rims! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 12:20 AM~8434026
> *I hope  this  helps !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Put the manifolds on then you can see where you need to drill.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS ALLOT FELLAS!! :biggrin: I get the idea now 

and thanks David I didn't know what the hell them white rings on the wheels were! :twak:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!

That wouldn't happen to be Testors metallic purple on that '70 Monte would it? Looks like mine! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 31 2007, 11:02 AM~8436548
> *Lookin' good!
> 
> That wouldn't happen to be Testors metallic purple on that '70 Monte would it? Looks like mine!  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah It is! They were looking pretty good till my nieces broke them! Oh well I told them they need to rebuild them now!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Got some time last night on the 64 did all the painting and little stuff just waiting to dry! So i tried to make some cylinders first time plus i didnt have extra money so what i did was
first cut off the molded spring 








cut two small rods 








the spring i got from a pen and cut into 4 smaller ones and since i didnt know what the hell a cup looked like or how to make one I just had some extra head lights in my junk pile and used those! just to have a flat surface to glue to rod to 








and this is what it looks like all put togeter 









Please tell me what's wrong or it it looks ok :uh: Im kinda confused! Im not sure if this is accurate (SP)


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

cylinder is to long.i will post pics of mine later to show you how long it should be. :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome work man all your builds are lookin bad as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

do a coil over..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

oh nm, thats for the front


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 4 2007, 09:09 PM~8474445
> *oh nm, thats for the front
> *



lol.... i was just gonna say.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 03:10 AM~8474451
> *lol.... i was just gonna say.....
> *


  but for the back a coil over looks better imo


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the coments! And yeah I know it was too long I fixed that already. uffin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Well 3 hrs more and all I got done was the engine!! WOW!! :banghead:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice and clean homie..... take your time.... u doin awesome work......


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

and the stance that I going for!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 7 2007, 12:33 AM~8491116
> *Well 3 hrs more and all I got done was the engine!! WOW!!  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


it may take awhile but look at how good its coming out its better than some of my models.

p.s i suck at painting. i built a small paint booth but it stinks


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn biggdeee... lookin good

where does everyone get those green measuring boards at? :dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 01:58 PM~8495182
> *damn biggdeee... lookin good
> 
> where does everyone get those green measuring boards at? :dunno:
> *


I got mines from Michaels arts store! Any arts and crafts store should carry some! 

Sorry no updates on this one today! MOMS had surgery today and I spent the whole day in the hospital maybe tommorrow too Oh well MOMS COMES FIRST!! NO MATTER WHAT! sorry fellas no building or going to work till she gets back to her house! 

*Tatman* I'll try to get that ready for you sometime next week homie!  and once again! Thanks allot for the hook up homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yups..... family first homie.....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Alright Homies My moms is back at her house safe and sound! She had Surgery on her ankle so now its just time for recovery! 

Back to work! Mark called me out so I have to get this out the way Like ASAP!! 

Just foiled and cleared will wet sand probably Sunday to be finished by Monday Hopefully!


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

what kind o klear iz that?its almost as shiny as biggs' klear!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 9 2007, 11:47 PM~8518875
> *what kind o klear iz that?its almost as shiny as biggs' klear!
> *


Its in a can! 

Its Testors #1814 Spray Enamel High Gloss Clear!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks nice n shiny D!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 9 2007, 10:51 PM~8518887
> *Its in a can!
> 
> Its ALSO AVAIABLE AT www.betoscustomdesigns.com AT A GREAT PRICE.*


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 10 2007, 12:16 AM~8518983
> *ALSO AVAIABLE AT www.betoscustomdesigns.com AT A GREAT PRICE.
> *



Whats the PRICE?!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN THAT CLEAR CAME OUT NICE SO HOW MUCH THOSE BETO SELL IT FOR ??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Aug 9 2007, 11:33 PM~8519055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$4.00


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK almost two hours later and the Interior is almonst done! Just have to let a couple of things dry. The Dashboard I will get at tommorrow.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin fukkin good homie....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

DAAAAAAAMMMNNNN!!! nice detail


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks fellas! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Almost done! Not quite accurate with the wiring but heh oh well


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks good homie keep up the good work


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWWWW SHIAOT!....THATS CLEAN....I THINK I'M GONNA LOOSE MY ASS IN THE RIVI BUILD OFF!

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Homies I should be done like in an other Hour or so!


----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

shit man! pics won't come up for shit. computer at work so lame. why can't my company update this crap so i can browse around online while i'm on the clock? :banghead:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ALL DONE AND READY FOR THE 66 Rivi (I HOPE)


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

sick build.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on that '64! I like the color!

What did you use on the underside of the hood?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn dats a sweet ass ride...... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 12 2007, 01:18 PM~8535402
> *Nice work on that '64! I like the color!
> 
> What did you use on the underside of the hood?
> *



Its some thin ass like fabric :dunno: I found it at Michaels arts store a whilie ago


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 12 2007, 01:18 PM~8535402
> *Nice work on that '64! I like the color!
> 
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## LJGONZALEZ (Apr 18, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## guero culero (say) (Jun 30, 2007)

nice stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks excellent!! The trunk I like very much!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guero culero (say)_@Aug 14 2007, 10:58 PM~8557684
> *nice stuff :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

BIRTHDAY STARTED ARRIVING EARLY THIS YEAR! Not till Sunday but my girl picked theese up for me yesterday at pegasus and bought me a new phone (att 8525) :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 I kinda like the way it looks just in primer with red Interior :dunno: maybe the next one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 8 2007, 01:23 PM~8747167
> *:0  :0    I kinda like the way it looks just in primer with red Interior :dunno: maybe the next one
> 
> 
> ...


i like it too.... gives it a project ride look.... i could see that rollin down the street....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

foil that shit and built it bigdeee


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 3 2007, 10:39 AM~8702549
> *BIRTHDAY STARTED ARRIVING EARLY THIS YEAR! Not till Sunday but my girl picked theese up for me yesterday at pegasus and bought me a new phone (att 8525)  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i wish my wife would stop by a hobby shop and buy me some kits but nooooooooo

i don't have one of those :biggrin: 



nice meeting u yesterday


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Same here BiggDogg :biggrin: 

*Well my whole weekend was great! :biggrin: 
Friday got to meet allot of cool peeps at dannys shop. (and payed close attention on ALLLOT of cool as shit!) Thanks Biggs, Roger and Highlander  
oh yeah and Tatman you make everything look SOOO EASY TO DO! :roflmao: 

Saturday Hit the strip clubs with my brothers and homies for my b-day :0 

And Sunday well had the B-Day Lunch with all the Family. plus got allot of cool shit. BUT NO AIRBRUSH!!  *

Oh yeah and the 

*CHARGERS WOOPED THAT ASS!!!* 

got the day off to clean up alittle and paint


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin nice ! !!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK So the NOMAD GOT CUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Been practicing how to cut with string and its a bitch :angry: as for the blue impala I gave it to my cousin to finish! Hopefully he will and get into plastic

So now something NEW!! taking a break from low lows for one build.  

Dont know much about customs but hey! I didn't know shit about low lows neither. 
dont have a color yet but i do have the wheels 

17*7 in the front and 20*10s in the back 

NEED HELP WITH COLOR GUYS


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yellow


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

X2 bodine but with some black flames


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yellow with chrome flakes


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

that would work too


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

that would work too


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

pink pearl. :biggrin: something diff.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2007, 02:11 AM~8845574
> *pink pearl. :biggrin: something diff.
> *


that would work too,with some yellow pinstripes


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:12 AM~8845578
> *that would work too,with some yellow pinstripes
> *


no.not yellow.maybe a light off yellow.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2007, 02:13 AM~8845584
> *no.not yellow.maybe a light off yellow.
> *


yea i just thought about that,sould add some like a tan color.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:15 AM~8845593
> *yea i just thought about that,sould add some like a tan color.
> *


sounds better.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks guys really appreciate the help


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 22 2007, 01:23 AM~8845641
> *Thanks guys really appreciate the help
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2007, 02:18 AM~8845604
> *sounds better.
> *


 :biggrin: 

BiggDeee Posted Today, 02:23 AM 
Thanks guys really appreciate the help 

No prob man


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

paint the rod yet? wanna see the progress


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bigdeee those are some sick ass builds are sure new to this cause it seems u done dis b 4 or u just had biggs do ur shit :uh: 























































j/k homie sick homie just sick  

love that caddy

thought u said u had nothing 2 show :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I didn't that caddy is shitty! The Engine needs to be wired and the interior needs to be redone! :biggrin: I MENT I DIDNT HAVE ANYTHING NEW!! 

I WISH BIGGS WOUDLD OF BUILD ME SOMETHING! would of came out WAAY CLEANER! 



Kit=$15.00
rims,paint & accesories $50.00
HAVING BIGGS SHOW ME THE TRICKS OF THE TRADE SO I CAN DO MY OWN WORK!! PRICELESS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

no yellow.. do a tangelo


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and around the windows, how its kinda oval shaped, and the back filled in window make that a tan  same with interior..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got my pms homie? i sent out your stuff this morning....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

for your color holmez gun metal silver or duplicolor melalcast gold :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :happysad: :tongue: :loco: :nicoderm:  :werd: ????????????????????????........................


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

VERY NICE RIDES DEE, LOVE THE COLORED SPOKES!

GIL


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanx Gil :biggrin: 

Almost ready for paint!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:loco: :scrutinize: LOOKS GOOD BIGDEEE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 22 2007, 01:34 AM~8845406
> *OK So the NOMAD GOT CUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Been practicing how to cut with string and its a bitch :angry: as for the blue impala I gave it to my cousin to finish! Hopefully he will and get into plastic
> 
> So now something NEW!! taking a break from low lows for one build.
> ...



I thought the colored guys were the help ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I Do have one of those! but its my colored girl!! The only thing is that she keeps picking at all my cotton sweaters :0 :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you should get those cars by thursday homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 23 2007, 04:12 AM~8851295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

projects look good bro. keep it up.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

oh i get it thats a racist joke :biggrin:  


i got a white colored girl but doesn't pick my sweaters she keeps fucking anything insight :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

COMIN OUT CLEAN BRO


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks 408 and Low 


Here is the first color you cant really see the pearl but its got one in the sun light :biggrin: this is still without clear


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 09:24 PM~8871116
> *lookin  good homie....
> *


X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

coming out nice bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

X-2!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's the second color! I have to redo the black top it has some runs but this is the look im going for


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

niiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
I really like this build been following since the begining and I wanted to find out what kit is this ???
is this the one where it is orange on the box cover ???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That's a vantastic boyds kit old low and slow purple and black on the box made by testors


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good D!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks cool and i like the colors. id like to try 1 with the same color combo as the grand master. smoke gray on top and champagne gold on bottom...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 27 2007, 07:41 PM~8886167
> *Here's the second color! I have to redo the black top it has some runs but this is the look im going for
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a car for Mothers car polish.... :biggrin: sweet bro....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet bro.....thats going to be bad.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats badass!!!! :0


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Im loving the color combo on this one!
Realy does the car alot of good


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Oct 3 2007, 10:28 PM~8929093
> *Im loving the color combo on this one!
> Realy does the car alot of good
> *



no shit :biggrin: 

way to go bigdeee :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks nice!!!


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet biulds homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good..... :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I acutally like the way this one is coming out!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Cars Lookin really good dee !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good dee


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U know i likes. I cant wait to see the motor all done up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that paint!!! :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

B
E
A
UTIFUL :0


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

i hope to see you there. have we met? i'm sure we have.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice ride man,but i want to see more pics of that blue bubble


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*Got some more work done Saturday* night! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that thing looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THNX!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SO SWEET....AND TO THINK I'VE ALWAYS HATED THAT KIT....YOU MADE IT LOOK DARN GOOD THERE D!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet man, love the 2 colors together. 
Going to be sick when complete.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ALL DONE !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



















































Thanks for looking fellas and all coments are welcome and greatly appreciated! My first other that LowLow Builds so let me know what you guys think


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 looks good
how much? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Offers are always WELCOME!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD!!! :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 04:15 AM~9020472
> *LOOKS GOOD!!!    :0
> *


X2


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin Good Dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

again i say, you KNOW i like that.... and you CAN call it a lowlow, cuz it IS slammed, and it DOES have a nice paint job.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 17 2007, 04:15 AM~9020472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Fellas! :cheesy: and your right Wagonguy but it doensnt have wires :dunno:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Get back to work!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: I am Working!!!!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 11:14 AM~9022507
> *^^^  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I am Working!!!!!!!
> *


 You Stupid!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 11:11 AM~9022489
> *Thanks Fellas! :cheesy:  and your right Wagonguy but it doensnt have wires  :dunno:
> *



lowROD :cheesy:

(hey it still has the word low :biggrin: )


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^ I LIKE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Came out real good dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks good deee


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10+Oct 17 2007, 12:34 PM~9023150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homies!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BIGDEEE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NOW U COULD BRING SOMETHING TO A SHOW  :biggrin: ( PEGASUS ) :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  Are you going?? IF you are Im not even gonna show up!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 09:36 PM~9027643
> *:biggrin:   Are you going?? IF you are Im not even gonna show up!
> *


 :angry: :loco: :dunno: :thumbsup:  :yessad: 

u know u are :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 11:36 PM~9027643
> *:biggrin:   Are you going?? IF you are Im not even gonna show up!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bigdeee are u going to davids for the meeting on the 3rd :biggrin: 

don't forget :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 05:50 AM~9036782
> *hey bigdeee are u going to davids for the meeting on the 3rd  :biggrin:
> 
> don't forget  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 04:50 AM~9036782
> *hey bigdeee are u going to davids for the meeting on the 3rd  :biggrin:
> 
> don't forget  :cheesy:
> *



I Didn't even know about it!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 19 2007, 10:45 AM~9038467
> *I Didn't even know about it!
> *


nobody invited you? :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 19 2007, 08:45 AM~9038467
> *I Didn't even know about it!
> *


now u know :biggrin: ..........................


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 10:04 AM~9038629
> *nobody invited you? :0
> *


 :dunno: :nosad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 19 2007, 12:10 PM~9039149
> *:dunno:  :nosad:
> *


shame on them.do like i do.just show up.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :werd: :loco:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*PAINTED BY TATMAN!*</span> *Thanks Homie*

*<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Pulled this one out just a quick build Hopefully done by the 3rd. I cant open nothing since its painted so just a quick engine and interior. *


















Thats it for now. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thats a 67 chevy huh bigdeee i seen it b 4 won't say where :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 19 2007, 10:14 PM~9043428
> *PAINTED BY TATMAN!</span> Thanks Homie
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Pulled this one out just a quick build Hopefully done by the 3rd. I cant open nothing since its painted so just a quick engine and interior.
> ...


 :0 :0 thats looking good BiggDeee..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Oct 20 2007, 12:38 AM~9044192
> *:0  :0  thats looking good BiggDeee..
> *



Thanks David but I Didn't do much! Tatman did the most part! 

Well here are some more updates. Thats it for tonight! I finally got my cousin to sit down drink and work on some shit! His is the Blue one.  And LOWRIDERMODELS good looking out for them rims!  You guys really need to hit LOWRIDERMODELS up for some of them Dubs Good Price too!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i knew it was a 67  

i know who's it was


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

umm I think I already stated that IT WAS TATMAN'S!  :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I KNOW THAT BUT THEY DON'T :biggrin: 

























J/K FUCKEN WITH U 
DON'T GET :angry:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 20 2007, 03:02 AM~9044424
> *umm I think I already stated that IT WAS TATMAN'S!  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


It's not mines It's yours! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^ DICK You know what i mean YOu PAINTED IT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 20 2007, 02:30 AM~9044394
> *Thanks David but I Didn't do much! Tatman did the most part!
> 
> Well here are some more updates. Thats it for tonight! I finally got my cousin to sit down drink and work on some shit! His is the Blue one.   And LOWRIDERMODELS good looking out for them rims!  You guys really need to hit LOWRIDERMODELS up for some of them Dubs Good Price  too!
> ...


 :thumbsup: both rides look sick..


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 7 2007, 12:33 AM~8491116
> *Well 3 hrs more and all I got done was the engine!! WOW!!  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


it that the frame that came with that kit?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 03:50 AM~9036782
> *hey bigdeee are u going to davids for the meeting on the 3rd  :biggrin:
> 
> don't forget  :cheesy:
> *


MY BAD BIGDEEE IT'S THE 2ND NOT THE 3RD

OOPS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 21 2007, 03:08 AM~9049731
> *MY BAD BIGDEEE IT'S THE 2ND NOT THE 3RD
> 
> OOPS :biggrin:
> *


HEY BIG DEEE ANY UPDATES 4 THE PEGS SHOWHOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

YEAH BUT IM AT WORK WAIT TILL I GET HOME :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Some quick updates I've been busy :uh: 
Yesterday was my girls son B-Day and 
TODAY is the Old Mans (POPS) B-Day 


Only one coat of Clear and the Interior is almost done! I couldnt do the dashboard like i wanted because I dont have a DAMN PENCIL SHARPENER! :angry: Oh well 
So hopefully this should be done by this WEEK! :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats a damn good lookin dash homie.....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Not much but this is as close to real as i can get! I know im still missing some seatbelts but I dont have any at the moment maybe later. 


Interior DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Puttin in work i c. Lookin good.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 24 2007, 12:45 AM~9070758
> *Puttin in work i c. Lookin good.
> *


x2


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 23 2007, 11:45 PM~9070758
> *Puttin in work i c. Lookin good.
> *


 :uh: shit im trying :banghead: 

I wish I had more time


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 11:58 PM~9070792
> *:uh: shit im trying  :banghead:
> 
> I wish I had more time
> *


Patience Grasshopper! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 24 2007, 01:03 AM~9070806
> *Patience Grasshopper!  :biggrin:
> *


SCLAmoovin'22

Member

Posts: _*76*_
Joined: Mar 2007
From: Between Normandie & Western

:0


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 11:34 PM~9070719
> *Not much but this is as close to real as i can get! I know im still missing some seatbelts but  I dont have any at the moment maybe later.
> Interior DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: thats looking sweet Dennis.is the 67 a resin or plastic.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

MR MIYAGI?? IS THAT YOU??? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Oct 24 2007, 12:04 AM~9070816
> *:nicoderm: thats looking sweet Dennis.is the 67 a resin or plastic.
> *



It's Plasitc! Tatman did all the work on the body. Cutting the top and painting


Ohh David your package is on its way! Sent out today so look out for it


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:07 AM~9070828
> *It's Plasitc! Tatman did all the work on the body. Cutting the top and painting
> *


 well keep it up that shit looks good.ur working tommorrow?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:05 AM~9070818
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MR MIYAGI?? IS THAT YOU???  :biggrin:
> *


i would say yeah but i think im more like Daniel Son. :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

it sucks working thanks for sending me the stuff ill let u now when i receive it.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Oct 24 2007, 12:15 AM~9070867
> *it sucks working thanks for sending me the stuff ill let u now when i receive it.
> *



Yeah but I dont really work! Ask Tatman. :biggrin: I just bullshit all day


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 24 2007, 05:14 AM~9071428
> *lookin good
> *



:worship: :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that vert is off the hook!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:49 PM~9074460
> *:worship:  :thumbsup: THANKS
> *


OK NOW CALM DOWN DON'T GET BIG HEADED NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 24 2007, 01:54 PM~9074494
> *that vert is off the hook!!!!!!
> *



THANKS ModelTech and DOC! 

I wanna get you guys level 

but I cant take all the credit 

*TATMAN* painted it and this shit is sweet! you know it was suppose to be a gift for my nephew. But i decided to keep this one.  :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 02:16 PM~9074706
> *THANKS ModelTech and DOC!
> 
> I wanna get you guys level
> ...


Greedy Bastid!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 24 2007, 04:47 PM~9075901
> *Greedy Bastid!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:05 AM~9070818
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MR MIYAGI?? IS THAT YOU???  :biggrin:
> *


YOU TALKING TO ME....????? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Oct 24 2007, 05:22 PM~9076123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking to Marcus


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 05:25 PM~9076149
> *naa
> I was talking to Marcus
> *


YOU MEAN DANIELSON.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2007, 05:29 PM~9076171
> *YOU MEAN DANIELSON.
> *


 :biggrin: yeah I'm teaching him how to get that glass finish !

you know wax on wax off


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:07 AM~9070828
> *It's Plasitc! Tatman did all the work on the body. Cutting the top and painting
> Ohh David your package is on its way! Sent out today so look out for it
> *


 i got the package today thanks.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Oct 24 2007, 11:40 PM~9078752
> *i got the package today thanks.
> *


  Make you some more copies of them plates


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME UPDATES! Not much but ehh :dunno: better than nothing :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks killer homie....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

those boxes under table ....are they empty or have kits in them ?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

EVERY SINGLE ONE is a NEW Kit! Except for 2 of them i already started on. But I have more in the attic and in the closet. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man THE 67 is killer ! Can't wait to see it dressed and pressed !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good !!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 12:00 AM~9079165
> *lookin good !!!
> *


 :0 X-2


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 12:00 AM~9078843
> * Make you some more copies of them plates
> *


 i sure will they look good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 12:54 AM~9079134
> *Man    THE  67  is  killer  !  Can't  wait  to  see  it  dressed  and  pressed !
> *



X2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bigdeee try using the 59 imp boot it fits paerfect on the 67  

67 is looking like a show winner  keep it up


just a reminder nov,3 at d.a designs don't forget homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Just Wait For Part 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2007, 04:19 PM~9083885
> *hey bigdeee try using the 59 imp boot it fits paerfect on the 67
> 
> 67 is looking like a show winner   keep it up
> ...



Do you happen to have one???


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 25 2007, 04:20 PM~9083892
> *Just Wait For Part 2 :biggrin:
> *



You know my nephew never got his Raiders Car?? :nicoderm:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 04:32 PM~9083963
> *You know my nephew never got his Raiders Car??  :nicoderm:
> *


Bring me another one! Part 3


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 25 2007, 04:34 PM~9083969
> *Bring me another one! Part 3
> *



I cant right now Im working :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 04:35 PM~9083976
> *I cant right now Im working  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It's not like U do anything at work anyways They probably woulnt even know your gone! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 03:31 PM~9083957
> *Do you happen to have one???
> *


i think i'll look :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's paint is fucking sick!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 25 2007, 04:38 PM~9083991
> *It's not like U do anything at work anyways They probably woulnt even know your gone! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: YEAH they would !

Someone NEEDS to keep this chair warm :biggrin:


----------



## 60T3M (Oct 22, 2007)

DAYUM THAT RIDE LOOKS DOPE


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Daymn Big Dee that is clean


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't worry about the entrance fee for the show. We are still trying to figure out how to run it. It will happen though. For now it will be kinda nnl and kinda regular show with a winner picked from each level.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 25 2007, 09:33 PM~9086307
> *Don't worry about the entrance fee for the show. We are still trying to figure out how to run it. It will happen though. For now it will be kinda nnl and kinda regular show with a winner picked from each level.
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job on that ride bro, nice graphics! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 26 2007, 10:29 AM~9089073
> *Great job on that ride bro, nice graphics! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, that looks like the 67 Tatman was painting for me , but mine had a Raiders logo on the roof..... wasn't a convertable....   :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 27 2007, 04:17 AM~9094369
> *damn, that looks like the 67 Tatman was painting for me , but mine had a Raiders logo on the roof..... wasn't a convertable....     :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



YOURS is gonna look WAAAY betther 
I KNOW :0 

WELL my Engine is Done! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
That was his!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 27 2007, 07:47 PM~9097590
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

My Bad I thought the other one was


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Nope # 2 is for the other homie!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 27 2007, 07:52 PM~9097615
> *Nope # 2 is for the other homie!
> *



:0 YOU NOT RIGHT!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 27 2007, 07:54 PM~9097621
> *:0 YOU NOT RIGHT!!!
> *


.
To much paint in the dome! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn... u 2 gonna do a hommie like that..... :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 28 2007, 01:54 PM~9100875
> *damn... u 2 gonna do a hommie like that..... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


My bad Homie I didn't know :dunno:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 28 2007, 03:17 PM~9101247
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :
> *


 :angry: :angry: You not right


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

You said you wanted it!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Got any more of it done?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 28 2007, 07:07 PM~9102501
> *Got any more of it done?
> *



Just got in! Taking the day off :biggrin: Should be done by Tuesday! When u want me to drop your cars off??


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Whenever! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 28 2007, 07:15 PM~9102555
> *Whenever! :biggrin:
> *



I'll wait for you to finish some stuff off before i bring you more work!  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 29 2007, 11:34 AM~9107098
> *I'll wait for you to finish some stuff off before i bring you more work!    :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :no: :loco: :wave:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 27 2007, 07:46 PM~9097584
> *YOURS is gonna look WAAAY betther
> I KNOW :0
> 
> ...


i bet it runs strong :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Oct 29 2007, 04:14 PM~9108714
> *i bet it runs strong :roflmao:
> *


It doesn't run anywhere its a Model :uh: 
:twak: :twak:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks killer :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Hurry up and finish it! :biggrin: Then start the other one!


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 29 2007, 04:35 PM~9108911
> *It doesn't run anywhere its a Model :uh:
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


i kno :uh:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 29 2007, 04:53 PM~9109043
> *Hurry up and finish it! :biggrin: Then start the other one!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 29 2007, 06:19 PM~9109701
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE..
> *



THNX 2 U Mr. Miyagi! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM JUST GLAD 2 BE OF HELP. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Get to work!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 29 2007, 07:03 PM~9110041
> *Get to work!!!
> *




Woops!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 29 2007, 07:04 PM~9110060
> *Woops!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 29 2007, 06:14 PM~9109658
> *:loco:
> *


you know what im talkin bout! :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

dam Dennis the engine is looking nice and detailed are u bringing it to pegasus on sat.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

You Ain't Done Yet?????????????


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 30 2007, 06:40 PM~9117758
> *You Ain't Done Yet?????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOPE I've been getting home tooo tired from work! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 30 2007, 06:40 PM~9117758
> *x2 :biggrin:*


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

that 67 is looking tight.... :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 30 2007, 07:23 PM~9118138
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOPE I've been getting home tooo tired from work! :biggrin:
> *


Tierd from sittin on yo ass!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 31 2007, 03:59 PM~9125458
> *Tierd from sittin on yo ass!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: HAAAAAAAY HAAAAAAAAAAAY HAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Random Pic! :biggrin: 









*SCLAMOOVIN22 GET TO WORK! *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 2 2007, 01:00 AM~9137011
> *Random Pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 1 2007, 10:17 PM~9136603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey big dee where did u get those placas at hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, bro whered you get the plates??? those are some tight rides bro!! nice detail work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Nov 2 2007, 05:58 AM~9137468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas! 

The Plates i made from a Decal set! I dont know I got mines from 408 he hooked it up I guess the hobby store he goes to has them. It's pretty cool you can make any plates you want just need some patience


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 2 2007, 02:24 PM~9141118
> *Thanks Fellas!
> 
> The Plates i made from a  Decal set! I dont know I got mines from 408 he hooked it up I guess the hobby store he goes to has them. It's pretty cool you can make any plates you want just need some patience
> *


bring some of those placas tonite homie :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 2 2007, 03:51 PM~9141369
> *bring some of those placas tonite homie  :biggrin:
> *



WHERE???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 2 2007, 02:52 PM~9141378
> *WHERE???
> *


davids (highlander64) DA DESIGNS


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 2 2007, 03:55 PM~9141402
> *davids (highlander64) DA DESIGNS
> *


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 12:32 AM~9079029
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATES! Not much but ehh  :dunno: better than nothing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that's cold mayn!!! i thought guy named tatman painted it? maybe not.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

67 Came Out Tight Dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cooshit+Nov 2 2007, 04:45 PM~9141825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ANOTHER ONE BY TATMAN! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LOOONG STORY ON THIS ONE! Sorry homie I wat putting this one to the side trying to finish mine  anyways 


Since the homie is on a tight squeeze with the Challenge we gave Him for Victroville and him NAGGING ME I will have the Nomad Ready for the VIctorville show plus i will try to finish a 60 Imp. NOTHING super crazy since all i know to do are simple builds :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

your building clean bro!! lookin to see these other builds shape up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 7 2007, 06:04 AM~9174149
> *your building clean bro!! lookin to see these other builds shape up!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS MODELTECH! :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn I diggin that 67 homie. ur carz are clean Bigg Dee :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

DAmn. thought you were holding that Nomad for ransom, been sooo long since i've seen it.......


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

got some nice builds there homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 6 2007, 10:13 PM~9172803
> *ANOTHER ONE BY TATMAN! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> LOOONG STORY ON THIS ONE! Sorry homie I wat putting this one to the side trying to finish mine    anyways
> ...


Progress pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good so far. Now getter done!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 13 2007, 09:11 PM~9223197
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  dammmmmmmmmmmmmmn homie  

and what he said :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice color on that Imp!!! :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 13 2007, 10:11 PM~9223197
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats da homie L.T.! He went to tha same school i was in. He graduated a couple years before me. I like tha color on tha ride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT 57 WAGON IS LOOKING SWEET BRO.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 15 2007, 07:20 PM~9238056
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 Cant wait to see this car finished on Sunday. :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 15 2007, 05:20 PM~9238056
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


lookin deadly homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

badass nomad :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

This is it so far for 2007


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY BIG DEEE THOSE ARE THE ONES UR TAKING VICTORVILLE RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NONE OF THESE ARE GOING TO VICTORVILLE! Maybe just the 67 but I dont want to keep entering the same ol cars


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2007, 02:43 PM~9244400
> *NONE OF THESE ARE GOING TO VICTORVILLE! Maybe just the 67 but I dont want to keep entering the same ol cars
> *


either way they all look klean homie!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey big deee i was at vicsville last yr i didn't see ur any of ur cars their homie :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Probably because I didnt go or even building last year :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 17 2007, 09:57 PM~9251123
> *Probably because I didnt go or even building last year :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


see ur cars are'nt old so u have to take them lol............... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

2 Months is OLD :0 :0 


ALL FINISHED


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im lovin that paint job on the nomad


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 15 2007, 08:20 PM~9238056
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bro! The rides are lookin good love that 55.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 18 2007, 01:50 AM~9251347
> *whats up bro! The rides are lookin good love that 55.
> *


its a 57 lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 15 2007, 10:20 PM~9238056
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


dont hit him!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

that shit looks good bigdee..


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

That stuff is crazy Deee


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS GUYS :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 19 2007, 12:20 AM~9256608
> *THANKS GUYS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


hey BIGG deee
can I ask where you got the skulls template from or who makes it ????
if you dont want to tell thats cool, I would'nt blame you.
either way I gotta tell you your nomad and vert are FRIGGIN BAD AS SHIT !!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Bro! 
But I didn't paint these! TATMAN did and as far as the templates i think they are from HOK or something I think you can find them at your local Walmart. Hit Tatman up for more info


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks homie will do !!!
keep up the good work as your rides just keep gettin better !!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you I really appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

hmhmhmh u make me wanna get an airbrush


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Anything new? :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 13 2007, 01:25 PM~9445890
> *Anything new? :dunno:
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK i've been bullshiting long enough (I finally put the guitar down!) :biggrin: 

so here's whats on the table for now! One of these bastards better get done by the end of this month :0 :uh:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Bout time you stopped hiding! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 11 2008, 07:45 PM~9919803
> *Bout time you stopped hiding! :biggrin:
> *



HIDING! :angry: GUITAR HERO IS LIKE CRACK! I WAS HOOKED


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 11 2008, 07:53 PM~9919858
> *HIDING! :angry:  GUITAR HERO IS LIKE CRACK! I WAS HOOKED
> *



:yes: :yes: hno: hno: :around:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well got damn look who came out of hybrination! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 11 2008, 07:58 PM~9919897
> *Well got damn look who came out of hybrination! :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: NOW im hooked on Call of duty4 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 11 2008, 07:53 PM~9919858
> *HIDING! :angry:  GUITAR HERO IS LIKE CRACK! I WAS HOOKED
> *


Whats up homie the rides look sick like to see that 60 IMPALA when its done


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot damn i want that 63 wagon :0 , cant wait to see theses finished homie :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn...... he stills is alive!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice line up bro, can't wait


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 13 2008, 10:43 AM~9932327
> *nice line up bro, can't wait
> *


x2 Looking good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 11 2008, 07:44 PM~9919796
> *OK i've been bullshiting long enough (I finally put the guitar down!)  :biggrin:
> 
> so here's whats on the table for now! One of these bastards better get done by the end of this month  :0  :uh:
> ...




damn!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Updates?? :dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Gee Thanks buddy for reminding me ! :uh: :biggrin: 











Give me like 5 more hours and I should be done tonight, I just need to finish the engine bay


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 5 2008, 10:15 PM~10345202
> *Gee Thanks buddy for reminding me !  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up homie the 60 is looking good I painted mine today thanks again for coming by yesterday oh yeah to you got the skirts


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 5 2008, 10:15 PM~10345202
> *Gee Thanks buddy for reminding me !  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good. Getter done! :biggrin: Im still waiting on distributors to finish my 65.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '60 is lookin' good bro, nice to have ya back!

I know what ya mean, got addicted to Guitar Hero myself. Now it's Rainbow Six Vegas 2. :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 5 2008, 11:38 PM~10345620
> *That '60 is lookin' good bro, nice to have ya back!
> 
> I know what ya mean, got addicted to Guitar Hero myself. Now it's Rainbow Six Vegas 2. :angry:  :cheesy:
> *




Thanks Fellas! 

Maan Now im stuck on The Show 08 and Call of Duty 4 :uh: 





Well This is as done as its gonna get! :biggrin:


























Just gotta black wash some spots and finito


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 6 2008, 12:10 AM~10345722
> *Thanks Fellas!
> 
> Maan Now im stuck on The Show 08 and Call of Duty 4  :uh:
> ...


Nice. What u workin on next?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, VERY NICE!!!! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 6 2008, 12:48 AM~10345846
> *Hell yeah, VERY NICE!!!! :0
> *


x2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

60 looks good, i like the color. nice work


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

clean homie, lookin sweet bro :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

60 is badass bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas!  


Well almost ready for paint! 








:biggrin: 

Trying to primer two more and off to paint I go


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what you got planned for the regal


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 6 2008, 02:57 PM~10348648
> *Thanks Fellas!
> Well almost ready for paint!
> 
> ...


You mean off to have Marcus paint....I saw all the paint he got...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 6 2008, 02:59 PM~10348657
> *You mean off to have Marcus paint....I saw all the paint he got...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 6 2008, 02:59 PM~10348657
> *You mean off to have Marcus paint....I saw all the paint he got...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



U mean WE GOT! half is mine :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I'ts a bout time you finished something!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

great work deee love that 60


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE PUTTIN IN SOME WORK, IM DIGGIN THA REGAL.....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

the regal looks clean dennis..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 6O looks good homie, nice color,and stance.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Did you get any color on um yesterday?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 7 2008, 01:48 PM~10356615
> *Did you get any color on um yesterday?
> *



Thanks Fellas! :biggrin: 

Nope I didnt get any color on nothing! I dont have my Airbrush yet till next week and Smallz well we have to set up his basement first. Im still workin on a 67, 58 and 300 trying to get them in the primer stage  But im stuck here at work.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

All right heres the DAMN REGAL! :angry: I went to my stupid ass cousins house to use his sorry ass airbrush and well I didnt really like how the paing came out. He had some HOK paint that i kinda liked but well I think im just gonna strip it and redo it 

1st airbrushed car


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 5 2008, 09:10 PM~10345722
> *Thanks Fellas!
> 
> Maan Now im stuck on The Show 08 and Call of Duty 4  :uh:
> ...


fukkin sick bro....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 60 is TIGHT!!! Nice work brother.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2008, 03:48 AM~10388697
> *that 60 is TIGHT!!!  Nice work brother.
> *



x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2008, 01:48 AM~10388697
> *that 60 is TIGHT!!!  Nice work brother.
> *


x2


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

tha regal looks straight :dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik ass 60 bro.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
I GOT AN AIRBRUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks to my girl 

I think they came out pretty good for a first timer :biggrin: 


















67 im working on hopefully i can paint tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 what color is that on the 64?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Paint lookin good! Come by & get some clear!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 13 2008, 01:52 AM~10403088
> *:0 what color is that on the 64?
> *


x2 that bitch is clean!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

the 64 color is sick. what kind of air brush did you get ?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 12 2008, 11:52 PM~10403088
> *:0 what color is that on the 64?
> *


Kandy base wild cherry!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 12 2008, 11:52 PM~10403088
> *:0 what color is that on the 64?
> *


White base with HOK wild Cherry kandy base with some cheap clear :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

not bad for your first paint job with air brush.....we told you it wasn't as that hard.....the wwild cherry looks good on the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks fellas! :biggrin: u know I'm gonna keep buggin u and tat!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

no problem....I had alot of questions starting off too, u got my number. call me if you have questions or Tat...

Like I found out, you don't know if you can do it if you dont try


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn cars look sick bro :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

doing your thang homie....looking good.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

loooking good homie! clean and smooth paint job, this is just the begining of what you can do with an air brush, HAVE FUN!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

the 62,64 and 67 are looking very great work homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SWEET BIG DEE ! Now that your using an air brush set up you can go to the next level in your paint work ! And Hit TAT up on the good clear ! Once you use that shit you'll never want to use a can clear again ! 

And ask around in your area Autopaint store about EXTREME, MATRIX, or AMERICAN FINISHES ! All 3 of these clears are great and cheap ! You can get a gal of clear for less them $100.00 ! And they are worth every cent of that! 


Then also pick up some BINDER ! It works as a paintable clear ! It's what i use to lay flake's, cover my gel pen work while i am work on the kit ! And any of the Auro paint supplers should be able to make you a 2oz bottle of any color you wish so now when your wanting something diffent just head to them and look at the chip book and pick your colors ! 


The Airbrush is 1 of my best tools in this hobby !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah Thanks David U know I always have a shit load of questions so I'll prolly be hitting u up too :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice colors bro, rides lookin good though.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

PAINT WORK IS LOOKIN GOOD HOLMEZ, THE 64 IS SICK AS HELL :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

EQUALS PAINTING SKILLS!  :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!! i gota start drinking again!!

paint looks great!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 NICE, YOU GOING ALL GOLD?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 10:43 PM~10457266
> *:0 NICE, YOU GOING ALL GOLD?
> *



:no: :no: Just Rims to match the Interior! Guts prolly Chorome


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

And that ain't some internet pic. I just left this guy's house and that's whats really on his table. :no:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 19 2008, 10:45 PM~10457282
> *And that ain't some internet pic. I just left this guy's house and that's whats really on his table. :no:
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: SKILLS SON!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I REPAINTED THE Regal and well its as good as its gonna get also painted the 41 for shut up and build buildoff :biggrin: 



















Now im gonna foil everything and clear sometime this week


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey biggdeee
man your paintjobs just stepped up big time with that airbrush !!!!!!
they look awesome !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Clean lookin Models...nice Paint Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up D the rides are looking good homie keep up the good drinking


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good big homie.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Regal came out clean! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Got some more paining done and first coats of Clear! Now i just gotta baremetal theese fuckers and hopefully finish one of these before the Friday! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

damm D the rides are coming out sick you are a master painter :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 22 2008, 07:47 AM~10473978
> *damm D the rides are coming out sick you are a master painter :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ohh you got JOKES! Yeah right Im no WHERE CLOSE TO THAT!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

u gonna paint the top on that caddy white or tan, or leave it like it is?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NO JOKE homie is looking sick


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice paint!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 15 2007, 07:00 PM~8314676
> *THANKS FELLAS!!  :biggrin:
> Oh One tip if you ever go to a model car show dont take much cash money or this will happen
> 
> ...



may i take one off your hands?

the impy "2 in 1"


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo D, see ya at the phoenix show!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 21 2008, 08:48 PM~10472873
> *Got some more paining done and first coats of Clear! Now i just gotta baremetal theese fuckers and hopefully finish one of these before the Friday!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


rides lookin sick homie...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 22 2008, 10:38 PM~10482233
> *rides lookin sick homie...
> *



co signed


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas! 


Sorry 308 That one got built already 

Looking forward to the show Marky Mark!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHat color roof you spraying on the caddy?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

CAPN CRUNCH PEANUTBUTTER! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Final coat of Clear! This is my first car I cleared with an Airbrush and I think it looks OK! Actually better than I had expected :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looks great!!! what type of clear?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Fellas I need some help finding some refrence Pics for this Engine!! I have no idea what type of engine this is, its the one that comes with the 41 Willys Street Rod. Any pics would be greatly appreciated Thnx


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 24 2008, 12:22 AM~10491041
> *Hey Fellas I need some help finding some refrence Pics for this Engine!! I have no idea what type of engine this is, its the one that comes with the 41 Willys Street Rod. Any pics would be greatly appreciated Thnx
> *


is it the one with the orange and black on the box? if so its a 392 hemi


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres a nice pic, a little down the page. hope it helps.
Jalopy Journal 392 hemi


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 24 2008, 12:32 AM~10491068
> *heres a nice pic, a little down the page. hope it helps.
> Jalopy Journal 392 hemi
> *



HELL YEAH! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Thanks Made! Good Lookin out Bro :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

nice job on the final clearing :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man you got some butifaull colors ther bro.lovely just lovely


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good man!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Laid that clear real nice D!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 24 2008, 08:35 PM~10497743
> *Laid that clear real nice D!
> *




JUST LIKE MY WOMEN!  


:biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 24 2008, 09:24 PM~10498151
> *JUST LIKE MY WOMEN!
> :biggrin: Thanks
> *


that's not what she told me. :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10498180
> *that's not what she told me. :0
> *




that's because her jaw was still Sore! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 24 2008, 10:02 PM~10498544
> *that's because her jaw was still Sore!  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice jon D..... hmmmm some of those colors look familiar,,,,, lol


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 24 2008, 10:36 PM~10498869
> *nice jon D..... hmmmm some of those colors look familiar,,,,, lol
> *


 :biggrin: 



Well got alittle more done last night hopefully will be done by tonight :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

U going to phoenix?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 25 2008, 12:23 PM~10502291
> *U going to phoenix?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

See you there!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ALL DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

willy is looking sweet, paint looks deep, like the pearl in that paint.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie the 41 came out sick nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Now that the 41 is complete whats next to be finished up!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2008, 01:24 PM~10532881
> *Now  that the  41  is  complete  whats  next  to  be  finished  up!
> *



Hmmm :dunno: 


The Regal and 67 are out getting chromed sooo I would have to say Im just gonna finish This Caddy that I just painted the other day, and Ohhh this chop top 36 coupe :biggrin: 



prolly have updates tonight


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 29 2008, 05:44 PM~10534700
> *Hmmm  :dunno:
> The Regal and 67 are out getting chromed sooo I would have to say Im just gonna finish This Caddy that I just painted the other day, and Ohhh this chop top 36  coupe :biggrin:
> prolly have updates tonight
> *


Hurry up then Dick!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 29 2008, 05:46 PM~10534711
> *Hurry up then Dick!
> *



WITH ENGINES!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 29 2008, 06:18 PM~10534997
> *WITH ENGINES!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 29 2008, 06:18 PM~10534997
> *WITH ENGINES!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WAITIN FOR YOU TO DEW THEM FOR ME! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 29 2008, 06:27 PM~10535077
> *WAITIN FOR YOU TO DEW THEM FOR ME! :biggrin:
> *



more practice 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 29 2008, 06:39 PM~10535192
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 29 2008, 03:27 PM~10535077
> *WAITIN FOR YOU TO DEW THEM FOR ME! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik ass ride bro, clean work


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY NICE BIGG DEE!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK so I started back on the caddy! suspension is complete and now mooving along with the Trunk! Thnx Twinn & Biggs 


















These are some 1302's on 520, with the bullet k/o it was a bitch fitting those damn tires on there as you can see where i had the stretch the white walls but ohh well


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

them wheels look sick as fuck homie....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Did you take the gut's for the stock cadillac...? You forgot huh.. I will send them with Bitch stole my fish.  

the cadillac's pintura is looking good carnal.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2008, 01:34 PM~10568039
> *Did you take the gut's for the stock cadillac...? You forgot huh.. I will send them with Bitch stole my fish.
> 
> the cadillac's pintura is looking good carnal.
> *


smallz? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

.double post


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2008, 04:34 PM~10568039
> *Did you take the gut's for the stock cadillac...? You forgot huh.. I will send them with Bitch stole my fish.
> 
> the cadillac's pintura is looking good carnal.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

caddy got some fat boyz in the trunk, nice work homie.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THERE MUST BE 2 SETS OF TIRES GOING AROUND! UNLESS THEY'VE RECENTLY MADE THEM SMALLER. I PUT THESE 1301'S ON THE 520'S AND THEY SLIDE RIGHT ON. I PULLED THESE TIRES OFF OF SOME GOLD FACE D'Z WITH THE BIGGER LIP. I BOUGHT 4 LOOSE SETS FROM BETO AND THEY LOOK SMALLER THAN THESE TIRES. :biggrin: I'LL HAVE TO TRY AND FIT THEM.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'VE GOT THE SAME TIRES THERE SMALLER THAN THE RIM


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 3 2008, 02:33 PM~10568383
> *THERE MUST BE 2 SETS OF TIRES GOING AROUND! UNLESS THEY'VE RECENTLY MADE THEM SMALLER. I PUT THESE 1301'S ON THE 520'S AND THEY SLIDE RIGHT ON. I PULLED THESE TIRES OFF OF SOME GOLD FACE D'Z WITH THE BIGGER LIP. I BOUGHT 4 LOOSE SETS FROM BETO AND THEY LOOK SMALLER THAN THESE TIRES. :biggrin: I'LL HAVE TO TRY AND FIT THEM.
> 
> 
> ...


the loose sets are smaller.... i think the ones on the wheels are just stretched already... thats all.... i've noticed that too...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2008, 05:35 PM~10568398
> *I'VE GOT THE SAME TIRES THERE SMALLER THAN THE RIM
> *



:yes: just take the white wall off of the tire before you put the rim on! then just warm up the white wall piece to stretch it alittle bit to fit back on to the tire with the white wall on!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 3 2008, 09:16 PM~10570634
> *:yes: just take the white wall off of the tire before you put the rim on! then just warm up the white wall piece to stretch it alittle bit to fit back on to the tire with the white wall on!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: never thought of that one....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

More updates! not much but ehhhh im lost trying to plumb these damn pumps ill try tomorrow


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice interior! :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro, lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

get one of them permenant coffee filters and cut it up for a filter on your air cleaner homie....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

caddy looking good...as always :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas! 


Thanks RO Never would of thought of that one! 

Thanks Al I MIGHT TAKE THE 65 OUT :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 7 2008, 11:42 AM~10599696
> *Thanks Fellas!
> Thanks RO Never would of thought of that one!
> 
> ...


I took my 65 out yesterday!























And then put it away again! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: USE WHAT YO CAN BRO!! NICE BUILD "BBBIIIIGGGG DDDDEEEEEEEE" :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 01:05 PM~10600757
> *I took my 65 out yesterday!
> And then put it away again! :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :twak:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

almost done just need headlights and trunk setup


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 8 2008, 02:36 AM~10605801
> *lookin good!!!
> *


X2 Loving the Caddi


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn Deee! No wonder I haven't heard from u. Nice build.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 8 2008, 01:19 AM~10605865
> *X2 Loving the Caddi
> *


x3


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ALL DONE! :biggrin: 




















































NEXT 6Trey


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 THATS CLEAN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2008, 05:45 PM~10625296
> *:0 THATS CLEAN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


X10


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT CADILLAC CAME OUT CLEAN D.... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick work bro :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good bigdeee keep it up homie whats up dogg long no post huh


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK im gonna squeeze this in before the 63! Just dont know which direction to go with! Damu U SMALLS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

if u got to use big wheels, keep it low-rod..... no lift kits


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 01:08 AM~10627116
> *if u got to use big wheels, keep it low-rod..... no lift kits
> *



 Yean NO lifts kits here bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GO WITH THE BIG WHEELS JUST TRY AND TUCK THEM IN A BIT.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2008, 01:44 AM~10627169
> *GO WITH THE BIG WHEELS JUST TRY AND TUCK THEM IN A BIT.
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Bring it to me I'll finish it for you! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2008, 10:44 PM~10627169
> *GO WITH THE BIG WHEELS JUST TRY AND TUCK THEM IN A BIT.
> *


thats exactly what i mean..... no need to slamm it.... just a little tuck...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN HOMIE THAT FUCKER IS SICK!!!!!!!!!! SHIT I HATE BIG RIMS BUT THE COLOR COMBO MAKES THOSE BIG RIMS LOOK GOOD!!! ITS A COIN TOSS HERE!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 11 2008, 10:43 AM~10628309
> *Bring it to me I'll finish it for you! :biggrin:
> *




:0 YOU GOT ANOTHER WEEK OFF?? :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I still dont know what way to go with it i'll just work on the motor for now and decide at the end :uh:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

any way I know you will make a clean 62 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:05 PM~10722886
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sick homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whores


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Did a little painting before heading out to the park today! Hopefully I wont have a busy schedule this week and finish something before this month is over


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 26 2008, 08:06 PM~10743438
> *Did a little painting before heading out to the park today! Hopefully I wont have a busy schedule this week and finish something before this month is over
> 
> 
> ...


all the rides looking sick homie.... whats the ride in the background? is it a 36?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 26 2008, 11:08 PM~10743451
> *all the rides looking sick homie.... whats the ride in the background? is it a 36?
> *



Thanks RO! 

yeah its chopped still working on the skirts though :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is it a resin? i got one of them kits and the damn roof is a separate piece....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 26 2008, 11:06 PM~10743438
> *Did a little painting before heading out to the park today! Hopefully I wont have a busy schedule this week and finish something before this month is over
> 
> 
> ...


looking sick homie what color is on the 56 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2008, 12:21 PM~10746518
> *looking sick homie what color is on the 56 :0
> *



X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

pulled out the 67 again and foiled and added a little PE :biggrin: 


















The color on the 56 is Black (top and trunk) and the front is Aztec or Pegan Gold (i forgot) over the black :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Bigg Dee!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

where did you get the side skirts by the way ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin sik bro, nice work


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

liking that 67 homie nice


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

clean 67 bigdee.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

67 is bad ass :0 and thanks for the color


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas! :cheesy: 

Here's the 32 Cleared


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn fukker.... slow down :loco: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:loco: :loco: :twak: :roflmao: Just Trying to keep up with U!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 30 2008, 02:00 AM~10768922
> *Thanks Fellas!  :cheesy:
> 
> Here's the 32 Cleared
> ...




i am liken this!!! nnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 thats SIK bro i like that


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That 32 is clean. Looks like ur pretty much done huh?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn thats nice


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@May 29 2008, 08:05 AM~10761197
> *liking that 67 homie nice
> *





x2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice wips that color on the 56 is badass and the roadster :thumbsup:


----------



## fronksy (Sep 26, 2007)

That 67 is badass what color is it?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DAMN BRO YOUR BUILDS ARE SICK... ONE OF THESE DAYS ILL PLEDGE THE CLUB AND MAYBE I CAN BECOME A MEMBER....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Everybody :thumbsup: Appreciate it. 


The color on the 67 is a Honda color. (car paint) its just navy blue i dont really know the name of it. sorry i got the paint from the homie Tatman, he hooked me up so hit him up he would prolly be able to tell the exact name for it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

same color I used on the fenders on this thats on the 67.....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

90% Done should finish by Tomorrow!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good.....man you are just banging um out now.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

So what u workin' on now? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 15 2008, 11:32 AM~10873746
> *So what u workin' on now? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



Well Marcus Thorington since you asked! :biggrin: 

*Since I had this 76 rust bucket just laying around in my junk pile*!! I decided to downgrade *SAVING ME ALLOT OF MONEY* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















And y u gotta be puttin' my guvment on the internet. :buttkick:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 15 2008, 12:11 PM~10873945
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> And y u gotta be puttin' my guvment on the internet. :buttkick:
> *



its also in print Model Cars Mag! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whered u get that?? that was an idea i came up with also..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

where u get that


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 15 2008, 01:07 PM~10873918
> *Well Marcus  Thorington since you asked!  :biggrin:
> 
> Since I had this 76 rust bucket just laying around in my junk pile!! I decided to downgrade SAVING ME ALLOT OF MONEY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



LIKE THAT A RUST BUCKET HUH!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2008, 12:57 PM~10874138
> *LIKE THAT A RUST BUCKET HUH!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

that caprice looks good dennis...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Caprice is looking sick "D"


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I had forgot to add the final pics of the 32! DONE! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet homie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good man!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

also pulled the 56 back out and did the undies, first try at the wore out look


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, you keep bustin um out....what ever happened to the build off that you and Marcus were doin?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2008, 06:52 AM~10878487
> *Man, you keep bustin um out....what ever happened to the build off that you and Marcus were doin?
> *




:dunno: we both bullsh*ting :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

On the real though, do you need the cruizer skirts for a 58?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 16 2008, 12:23 AM~10877964
> *also pulled the 56 back out and did the undies, first try at the wore out look
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Deee. U said u wanted to try weathering but i didn't think u were gonna do it so fast.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whered u get that kit? i been lookin for one since forever lol


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

IS THIS THE ONLY MOD. TO MAKE THE 76 TO A 75 ?






> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 15 2008, 12:07 PM~10873918
> *Well Marcus  Thorington since you asked!  :biggrin:
> 
> Since I had this 76 rust bucket just laying around in my junk pile!! I decided to downgrade SAVING ME ALLOT OF MONEY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 16 2008, 01:33 PM~10881077
> *IS THIS THE ONLY MOD. TO MAKE THE 76 TO A 75 ?
> *


Yep. Everything else is the same.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 16 2008, 01:34 PM~10881086
> *Yep. Everything else is the same.
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 16 2008, 01:33 PM~10881077
> *IS THIS THE ONLY MOD. TO MAKE THE 76 TO A 75 ?
> *


If anything, there might be a couple scripts in different spots, but that's nothing, sand them off and if you're picky, get the photoetch and put them in the correct spot. 74 has the trim beltline lower and different tails.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jun 16 2008, 11:30 AM~10880141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Ulises VASQUEZ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Updates??? :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

car looks pretty good for a rust bucket :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 29 2008, 09:37 PM~10977556
> *Updates??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I knew that was coming! 


NOT TILL NEXT MONTH! :nono:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 29 2008, 09:51 PM~10977669
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I knew that was coming!
> NOT TILL NEXT MONTH!  :nono:
> *



JUST BUILD SOMETHING.....gees, all you guys do is talk and play on this site all day....just build something.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 30 2008, 07:14 AM~10979322
> *JUST BUILD SOMETHING.....gees, all us guys do is talk and play on this site all day....just build something....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, I'll have one done tonight for sure.....and I gotta finish 3 more by the show on Sept. 20th....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 30 2008, 10:45 AM~10980518
> *Hey, I'll have one done tonight for sure.....and I gotta finish 3 more by the show on Sept. 20th....
> *



GOOD LUCK ON THEM 3! Plus Mike u build real clean bro worth the wait!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Final coat of Clear! Should be done by the end of the week! I HOPE!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 !!!! Wat kolor is dat bro?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 30 2008, 09:32 PM~10986017
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 !!!! Wat kolor is dat bro?
> *


ITs HOK Pagan Gold over BLACK!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that is sweet bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That color is sweet man!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 30 2008, 11:00 PM~10986751
> *That color is sweet man!!
> *



X2!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice paint BiggDeee


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That paint work is badd ass. Are you gonna have this one done by Sept?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 Super nice paint bro :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ARE YOU USING THE SAME CLEAR AS BIGGS?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Jun 30 2008, 11:00 PM~10986751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! I dont really know the name of this clear the homie Tatman hooked me up with some Clear when I bought my airbrush


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

great job Bigg Deee :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 thats bad ass bro ,nice


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet paint Dee came out clean


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas! :cheesy: 

Here's the Interior and the wheels im going with!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very Nice Bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks sick....can't wait to see this one in person....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice 56 homie it looks mean :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that color is fuckin sick i love it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

bad ass


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some sick ass paint D


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanx BUDDY! I should be done within the next 3 beers! :werd:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

tell me about it...lol just fucking off on here till the room stops spinning and I can get back to work to finish the Corvair and have some wet sanding to do to 3 other cars :uh:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I already glued my fingers 3 times! had to cut the apart once! :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 5 2008, 11:44 PM~11020374
> *I already glued my fingers 3 times! had to cut the apart once!  :roflmao:
> *



lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2008, 11:47 PM~11020391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^^^^ LMAO!!!!!!! 


Here's the Engine! and Chasis Done!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ALL DONE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man thats done good i like the what you did with the dirt grim build on that


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Came out good Deee. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 6 2008, 02:11 PM~11022828
> *Came out good Deee. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 keep um comin.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

56 is clean Deee :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice Deee........looks G....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: looks good bigdee....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 6 2008, 05:41 PM~11023475
> *56 is clean Deee :0
> *


X-2 HOMIE CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THanks for all comp fellas! 

Pulled the 67 back out should be finish by next week


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:  56 is clean homie.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I some how missed the '56, that bitch is clean!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking good Deee


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 12 2008, 01:09 PM~11072119
> *THanks for all comp fellas!
> 
> Pulled the 67 back out should be finish by next week
> ...


 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn those are nice bro


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

you got sick ass skills homie.....nice ass builds :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THanks Fellas! :thumbsup: 


I have the most of the Engine and all the undies Done!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2008, 08:28 PM~11129234
> *<span style='color:blue'>x2 Looks bad ass bro :0 :0*


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanx 4 all the feedback! 

Well I only had a 12 pack of Newcastles in the fridge and now there ALL GONE! So thats it im calling in a night Here's the last update for tonight 



































Thanks for looking


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! THIS IS KLEEEEEEAAAAANNNNN BRO!!!! NICE DETAIL WORK ON THE MOTOR :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice work succa! U need more new castle in ur life...lol Im off the grey goose right now so it's off to bed for me.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say you start mixin New Castle with all your builds.... Looks sick...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2008, 11:17 AM~11131420
> *I say you start mixin New Castle with all your builds....  Looks sick...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT. ALWAYS LIKED THE NON SS TRIM BETTER.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

that 67 is looking GANGSTA homie :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Comps Fellas! But yeah This Hobby plus Newcastle gets pretty damn expensive


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh man Hombre that 67 looks very clean !! Awesome shiny Paint really nice !

Cant wait to see more Pics ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS SICK BIG DEE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 08:25 PM~11129225
> *THanks Fellas!  :thumbsup:
> I have the most of the Engine and all the undies Done!
> 
> ...


are those chrome bricks :0 :0 
balling :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2008, 01:04 AM~11130826
> *Thanx 4 all the feedback!
> 
> Well I only had a 12 pack of Newcastles in the fridge and now there ALL GONE! So thats it im calling in a night Here's the last update for tonight
> ...


a 12 pack of what ?

any ways bad ass color bad ass chassie. bad ass car 
BAD ASS , oh did i menchen its bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im guessing a 12 pack of Brewskies. ...ive never heard of it....THAT MOTOR LOOKS F-IN AWESOME. .....but how are you slammin a 12 pack and then messin with parts so small that turn out BADASS!?!!?! MAD PROPS DUDE that motor is insane......what did you use to coat the frame?!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ALSO what did you use as the fuel filter?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U ain't done yet??? :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that paint looks real good and I like how its sitting


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2008, 02:45 PM~11276481
> *U ain't done yet??? :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2008, 01:04 AM~11130826
> *Thanx 4 all the feedback!
> 
> Well I only had a 12 pack of Newcastles in the fridge and now there ALL GONE! So thats it im calling in a night Here's the last update for tonight
> ...



LOKKIN GOOD BIGGDEEE  

WERE YOU GET THE BRAIDED HOSES AT?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looking good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean ass 67 Dee


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yo Dee u dnt want that 67 either wen u get done pack it up and send it to <span style='color:blue'>Good Werk bro for realz mayne!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS! I know I know I aint done yet! :twak: :twak: 95 percent done i just gotta do the front grill and bumpers and im done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Dee. Bout time! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell yea ! That 67 is very sharp ! 

I know a few of the more known builders haven't been building much this year but you shadow steppers are doing 1 hell of a great job ! I have noticed 80% of you guys that would post in my own thread that you wanted to be as detailed and clean as i am when build have been getting your skills up and handling it this summer GREAT JOB DEE !


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

car looks hott! good job dude


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

that 67 is badass...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

definatly a nice 67. i like the color and all the chrome the most, looks great together.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2008, 10:11 AM~11342427
> *Hell  yea  !  That  67    is  very  sharp !
> 
> I know  a  few  of  the  more  known  builders  haven't  been  building  much  this  year  but    you  shadow  steppers    are  doing  1  hell of  a  great  job  !  I  have  noticed    80%  of  you  guys  that  would  post  in  my  own  thread  that    you  wanted  to  be  as  detailed  and  clean  as  i  am  when  build  have  been  getting  your  skills  up  and  handling    it this  summer    GREAT  JOB    DEE  !
> *



* :angry: :angry: IM SCARED OF DARKNESS!!! * :biggrin: Thanks David and everyone else for the positive feedback!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 14 2008, 01:35 PM~11344280
> * :angry:  :angry: IM SCARED OF DARKNESS!!!    :biggrin: Thanks David and everyone else for the positive feedback!
> *


Get a night light pussy! :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now how long does it take to glue on a grill and bumper??? :around:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 14 2008, 07:45 PM~11347487
> *Get a night light pussy!    :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Now how long does it take to glue on a hood and bumper???  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


67 looking sharp


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: LOOKING GOOD DEEE READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hola big homie... i been meaning to ask u if u made that side trim... if so u did a VERY goood job..what kinda front u goin with? hideaways or regualr?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn rides are lookin sik


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u get my PM homie?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking sweet bro.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

well fellas im gonna be out of the seen for a couple of weeks maybe the rest of the year depending on my recovery. on the 21st of this month i broke my right hand playing basketball and well i had to have surgery to fix it since it was a joint fracture near my pinky finger. any who i had surgery on tuesday and had some pins put in so now i just gotta kick back and hopefully everything heals in place and back to normal. So ill be drugged up for a while and just be chatting in here like allot of people. So to all my fam im gonna have to excuse myself for a bit. 



ps this shit hurts and u dont even know how long i took to type this shit :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM DOG, DRINK A BEER YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 29 2008, 10:21 PM~11476766
> *    well fellas im gonna be out of the seen for a couple of weeks maybe the rest of the year depending on my recovery. on the 21st of this month i broke my right hand playing basketball and well i had to have surgery to fix it since it was a joint fracture near my pinky finger. any who i had surgery on tuesday and had some pins put in so now i just gotta kick back and hopefully everything heals in place and back to normal. So ill be drugged up for a while and just be chatting in here like allot of people. So to all my fam im gonna have to excuse myself for a bit.
> ps this shit hurts and u dont even know how long i took to type this shit  :angry:
> *


I FEEL FOR YOU BRO, MY WIFE IS GOING THROUGH THE SAME SHIT WITH 14 PINS AND 2 PLATES IN HER LEG. SHE WAS DRUGGED OUT FOR THE FIRST 2 WEEKS AFTER SURGERY.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

i cant wey im on vicodine!!!!! thats another thing that hurts i cant drink


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 30 2008, 12:30 AM~11476809
> *i cant wey im on vicodine!!!!! thats another thing that hurts i cant drink
> *


THATS EVEN BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 750 mg


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 30 2008, 12:31 AM~11476818
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: 750 mg
> *


A BEER OR 2 & THOSE YOUR GOOD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 29 2008, 10:31 PM~11476818
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: 750 mg
> *


WITH BEER "SHITS GONNA KNOCK YOU OUT"


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:loco: :angel:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 30 2008, 12:33 AM~11476830
> *:loco:  :angel:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Come on Dee. Ain't too many Mexicans in the NBA. What were u thinking? :uh: :biggrin: 















































J/K Get well soon cuz im not gonna keep building ur cars for u. :0 And the sign on the bottle says: DO NOT DRINK ALCOHOL WITH MEDICATION! :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

damm dee that sucks hopefully u get better soon...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

i can read bastid!! thnx fellas 


and marcus im a mexiCAN not a mexiCANT i tried shit im running outta sports here


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DANG BETO i almost fell outta my chair laughing at that shit


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHATS UP DEE? I CAN MAKE YOU A GRIP OF FERRIA WITH THOSE VIKES!!!!!!!!!!
LOLOL


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER HOMIE ARE YOU STILL GOING TO THE SHOW IN SEPT 20


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 29 2008, 08:45 PM~11476894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

FUNNY BASTIDS!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn fool, what u thinking???? Mexicans can't jump, that's why we dig unfer the fence!!!!!

hope you feel better soon... time to start gluing parts with your other hand!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 9 2008, 07:39 PM~11561996
> *HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE
> *


happy birthday homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 9 2008, 04:00 PM~11562206
> *happy birthday homie
> *


x-3


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready bro have a good one!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

happy birthday homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 9 2008, 10:00 PM~11562206
> *happy birthday homie
> *


X-4,5,6 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Allot Fellas! :tears: Didnt know you guys cared lol I Really appreciate it...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy B-day Kobe!!!!!

jk

drink some more for me 

:barf: :barf:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Well Finally getting all these bitches outta my hand the most painfull shit ever  Some progress i guess my hand is still swollen but i should be startin therapy soon. I should be back to building hopefully by Xmas I hope well I wish :happysad: 









Fuck BASKETBALL... :angry:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

damm dee that looks painful.drink beer so u can forget about the pain?were u gona watch the football game next week?im not going to the model show tommorrow my kid is having a pizza party after the soccer game? :angry:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

WHATS UP D :wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 19 2008, 02:33 PM~11646001
> *WHATS UP D :wave:
> *


You going tomorrow?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Homie that looks Damn Painful Hope your feeling better


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, that looks sick bro......how you wipe your ass???


j/k
you gonna head out tomarrow with Marcus?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM BRO!! THAT LOOKS VERY PAINFULL!!! SORRY TO SEE THAT HAPPEND TO YOU! GIVE MARCUS A SHOUT OUT FOR ME WILL YA!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Sep 19 2008, 05:07 PM~11647224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup McGyver?...lol Im right her bro.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Fuck Wiping I just soak in the bath tub! lol This is the most painful shit I ever experienced. Yeah ill be at the show! Nothing new that im bringing i dont even feel like taking anything cus i cnt carry shit i'll see


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 19 2008, 09:33 PM~11649232
> *Fuck Wiping I just soak in the bath tub! lol This is the most painful shit I ever experienced. Yeah ill be at the show! Nothing new that im bringing i dont even feel like taking anything cus i cnt carry shit i'll see
> *


Nasty Bastid!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 19 2008, 02:07 PM~11647224
> *damn, that looks sick bro......how you wipe your ass???
> j/k
> you gonna head out tomarrow with Marcus?
> *


i think smallz helps him :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 





















:roflmao: :roflmao: j/k homies :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2008, 10:52 PM~11649723
> *i think smallz helps him  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  j/k homies  :biggrin:
> *


Jealous BASTID! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2008, 10:52 PM~11649723
> *i think smallz helps him  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  j/k homies  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 19 2008, 11:10 PM~11649816
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


The funny thing is it kinda looks like you... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 19 2008, 11:23 PM~11649891
> *The funny thing is it kinda looks like  you...    :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whatever Michael! :angry: So how was dinner? Did it get any tighter? Should of just went to Popeyes.....lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn deee,that looks painful,see u at 66 tommorow ,yall are funny BASTIDS!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 19 2008, 10:10 PM~11649816
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


SMALLZ WITH THE MONEY MAKER, HOW MUCH FOR A SHINE? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 19 2008, 06:16 PM~11647309
> *
> Wassup McGyver?...lol Im right her bro.
> *


WHATZ UP BRO!! HOPE YOU ARE DOING WELL!! HOPE TO MEET UP WITH YOU ALL SOON BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 19 2008, 11:42 PM~11649971
> *WHATZ UP BRO!! HOPE YOU ARE DOING WELL!! HOPE TO MEET UP WITH YOU ALL SOON BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


Sorry u can't come tomorrow.  Maybe next show huh.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

GO TO BED BASTIDS!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK AFTER 50 HRS OF THERAPY AND COUNTING I CAN FINALLY GET BACK TO IT! well dont tell my doctor but this is light use right???  

Not much but GOD DAMN! I miss this!! it took me 3 hrs just baremetal the front and rear windows on my 62!  BUT I DID IT.

I just started on my interior and well 2 days now and all i got is this. Not done yet still need to add flocking,key in ignition, seat belts and junk :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 LOOKING GOOD DEEE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 9 2008, 09:20 PM~11827742
> *:0  :0 LOOKING GOOD DEEE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT DEE!!!!!!!!!!! OK THATS COMING HOME TO MY "LIL FINEST" COLLECTION WHEN FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD. DAMN BRO WHERE OR HOW DID YOU MAKE THE KNOBS???


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 19 2008, 01:27 PM~11645530
> *Well Finally getting all these bitches outta my hand the most painfull shit ever   Some progress i guess my hand is still swollen but i should be startin therapy soon. I should be back to building hopefully by Xmas I hope well I wish  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn: how in the hell :barf: sorry i didnt read back BUT DAMN 

PLAYING BASKETBALL ? you must not be that good :happysad: 
good luck with that bro. look like it still hurts.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420: :420:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 9 2008, 06:09 PM~11827638
> *OK AFTER 50 HRS OF THERAPY AND COUNTING I CAN FINALLY GET BACK TO IT! well dont tell my doctor but this is light use right???
> 
> Not much but GOD DAMN! I miss this!! it took me 3 hrs just baremetal the front and rear windows on my 62!   BUT I DID IT.
> ...


looks clean homie....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so your back to building?

if so sweet time for me to get the note pad


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

nice detail homie


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas! My Crippled ass tried. 

Models4life: all I did was drill the knob holes out with the pin vise. grabbed some this ass wire dipped the end in some glue to get that little ball look and painted the tip black then stuck it through the holes. 


UNDEAD: YEAH RIGHT you dont wanna waste your time or the note paper on me! 


CHRIS619: it was cool meeting you @ the Cruise 4 Cure show


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

***** get off the computer! The beer is getting hot.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CHRIS619: it was cool meeting you @ the Cruise 4 Cure show
[/quote]

Same here homie, maybe I'll have some builds in up coming shows.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11834537
> ****** get off the computer! The beer is getting hot.
> *




gonna get a head start for tomarrows Trojans Game......Newcastle right :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks good Dee


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Interior details look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 11 2008, 04:07 AM~11835045
> * That looks good Dee
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thnx Fellas 

Here what i was able to do last night


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 damn that look sick!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks real good homie....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!! that looks hella tight!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 11 2008, 06:49 AM~11837619
> *Thnx Fellas
> 
> Here what i was able to do last night
> ...



   keep us posted man.... lookin good as always


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 11 2008, 09:49 AM~11837619
> *Thnx Fellas
> 
> Here what i was able to do last night
> ...



looking good.... ugonna put a blue sticker on the license plate? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 12 2008, 06:45 AM~11842152
> *looking good.... ugonna put a blue sticker on the license plate?  :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 11 2008, 09:49 AM~11837619
> *Thnx Fellas
> 
> Here what i was able to do last night
> ...



where can iI get seat belts like this?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is some detail


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS! :biggrin: 

LUX: do you mean the buckles or the seat belt material?? The Buckles I bought from pegasus "The Model Car Garage" makes them only like 5 bucks for like enough for 4 cars. The material you can make  

Thank Jesse! Im gonna use those plates but they dont print out to scale :angry: I'll try to fix them plus the tags are due I cant roll dirty like that!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's all that I could do my damn hand keeps cramping up and locking up every 5-8 minutes so I have to take a break :angry: But ATLEAST IM BUILDING :biggrin: 

I just painted all the batts and Flocked the Int. SO that's it for now till tomorrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie that setup is pretty tight :0 :0 keep it coming


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2008, 02:26 AM~11867220
> *Here's all that I could do my damn hand keeps cramping up and locking up every 5-8 minutes so I have to take a break  :angry: But ATLEAST IM BUILDING :biggrin:
> 
> I just painted all the batts and Flocked the Int. SO that's it for now till tomorrow
> ...



Dennis every thing is looking great ! Just my 2 cents as always but i think you need to have the box be bigger ! make it fit wheel well to wheel well ! Every thing else on this build is so clean and top notch till you get to this box .


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2008, 12:30 AM~11867257
> *damn homie that setup is pretty tight :0 :0 keep it coming
> *



THANKS TO YOU!  but I still dont know what to make the valves from?? :uh: Oh well prolly just leave them off :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 12:33 AM~11867275
> *Dennis  every thing  is  looking  great  !  Just  my  2 cents  as  always  but  i  think  you  need  to  have  the  box  be  bigger  !  make  it  fit  wheel  well  to  wheel well !  Every thing  else  on  this  build  is  so  clean  and  top  notch  till  you  get  to this  box .
> *



I AGREE DAVID! but the thing is that my hand is still fucked up so I cant really cut anything with scissors or sand etc etc.... so im just doint what I can for now!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11867280
> *THANKS TO YOU!   but I still dont know what to make the valves from??  :uh: Oh well prolly just leave them off  :biggrin:
> *


use some tubing and carve some OG "Water faucet" handles out of styrene :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2008, 02:35 AM~11867287
> *I AGREE DAVID! but the thing is that my hand is still fucked up so I cant really cut anything with scissors or sand etc etc.... so im just doint what I can for now!
> *


I totally understand bro ! Have your girl cut it  for you ! 



just take what you got laid out right now added it to another peice of sheet and extend it both sides to mount on the wheel humps ! It will give the box a little feature plus cleans it up ! All she'll have to do is cut a stright line ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NOT BACK TO FULL CAPACITY YET!  SHIT STILL KEEPS CRAMPIN UP AND NO STRENGHT IN IT YET.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 12:39 AM~11867307
> *I    totally  understand  bro  !  Have  your  girl  cut it  for  you !
> just  take  what  you  got  laid  out  right  now  added  it  to  another  peice  of  sheet    and  extend it  both  sides  to  mount  on the  wheel  humps !  It will  give  the  box  a  little  feature  plus  cleans  it  up  !  All  she'll  have  to  do  is  cut  a  stright  line ! :biggrin:
> *


I tried all type of things already but i still need to make way for the hinges  Maybe tomorrow ill go out and buy some construction paper. That should be easier to cut and deal with


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11867311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  maybe u need to exersize it.....





























































jk homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2008, 02:42 AM~11867325
> *I tried all type of things already but i still need to make way for the hinges   Maybe tomorrow ill go out and buy some construction paper. That should be easier to cut and deal with
> *



Who you building models with UNDEAD ?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2008, 12:42 AM~11867329
> *  maybe u need to exersize it.....
> 
> 
> ...



The sad thing is that im blessed and need 2 Hands ATLEAST!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

I like dat homie!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN DEE HURRY UP I WANT THAT DUECE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
LOOKS SICK!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK im done for tonight! I have to go to therapy @ 8am and my hand is [email protected]%kn SWOLLEN RIGHT NOW! maybe this isnt a good idea i should take it a little easier


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Damm the pumps in back looking real dood :thumbsup: Nice color on the chassi...........


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking really good homie....deff steppin up your game....Marcus said that you were going to DONK out that ride and put some 44's on it.....

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 16 2008, 06:57 AM~11879387
> *Looking really good homie....deff steppin up your game....Marcus said that you were going to DONK out that ride and put some 44's on it.....
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 16 2008, 01:04 AM~11878296
> *OK im done for tonight! I have to go to therapy @ 8am and my hand is [email protected]%kn SWOLLEN RIGHT NOW! maybe this isnt a good idea i should take it a little easier
> 
> 
> ...


Never underestimate the powers of the handicap...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 16 2008, 06:46 PM~11888868
> *Never underestimate the powers of the handicap...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:werd: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 16 2008, 10:46 PM~11888868
> *Never underestimate the powers of the handicap...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

YOUR JUST JEALOUS THAT I GET PREFERED PARKING NOW! :tongue:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 16 2008, 10:03 PM~11889032
> *YOUR JUST JEALOUS THAT I GET PREFERED PARKING NOW!  :tongue:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 16 2008, 01:04 AM~11878296
> *OK im done for tonight! I have to go to therapy @ 8am and my hand is [email protected]%kn SWOLLEN RIGHT NOW! maybe this isnt a good idea i should take it a little easier
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Supa Clean homie, are these batteries out of a kit or...? Im lookin for some


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2008, 09:12 PM~11877119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that Homie?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 16 2008, 10:56 PM~11888977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

how the 62 coming along?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 27 2008, 08:03 AM~11982884
> *how the 62 coming along?
> *


x2


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Ohh i didnt know people were still updating topics with pics! I though it was only a finished car thing now?? :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: .





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 16 2008, 01:04 AM~11878296
> *OK im done for tonight! I have to go to therapy @ 8am and my hand is [email protected]%kn SWOLLEN RIGHT NOW! maybe this isnt a good idea i should take it a little easier
> 
> 
> ...


you just gota show where you at,its a damn cool set up in the trunk.
also hows your hand felling better yet?
got a pic of what happened to it ?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 27 2008, 07:31 PM~11989286
> *Ohh i didnt know people were still updating topics with pics! I though it was only a finished car thing now??  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: .
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


 :werd: :rant: :rant:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sarry im late but sarry to hear about your hand.. hope all is good.. car looks sick..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thnx 2Low And Chris hand is doing waaaayyy better than before! 

did the best i could! 
































Thanks for looking fellas


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks killer homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 28 2008, 05:39 AM~11992368
> *looks killer homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



X-2

YOUR PAINT WORK IS KILLER 2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bigg Deees looking Real Good man........... :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking good Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice set-up...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Dee Nice pose


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Hella hard homie, looks like sumthin you would see on crenshaw back in the 1990s :biggrin: ......like that one from SUPERNATURALS CC :cheesy: :0 same colors :scrutinize:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

POST MORE PICS!!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 28 2008, 03:56 PM~11997810
> *YOU POST MORE PICS!! :uh: :banghead: :loco:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 28 2008, 03:58 PM~11997827
> *YOU POST MORE PICS!! :uh:  :banghead:  :loco:
> :biggrin:
> *


OF WHAT? :uh:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

TOOK U LONG ENOUGH HANDIMAN! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Whats the rush I still have another month off of work!  :twak:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 28 2008, 05:24 PM~11998664
> *Whats the rush I still have another month off of work!    :twak:
> *


Damn I am envious  :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like this ride.....keep um comin....I wish I had 2 days in a row to build, let alone another month straight... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

x-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas Really appreciate the feedback!  


Mooving along 

Chopped 36 ford :cheesy: :biggrin: 

























:uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2008, 10:11 PM~12030627
> *Thanks Fellas Really appreciate the feedback!
> Mooving along
> 
> ...


Hand and a half huh? Somebody gotta be helping u build......lol :buttkick:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 31 2008, 10:15 PM~12030642
> *Hand and a half huh? Somebody gotta be helping u build......lol :buttkick:
> *



YOU REMEMBER! Thats why you havent finished that caddy! GOSSHH MR.VASQUES!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2008, 10:18 PM~12030670
> *YOU REMEMBER! Thats why you havent finished that caddy! GOSSHH MR.VASQUES!
> *


 :rant: :420: Im faded... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 31 2008, 10:21 PM~12030695
> *:rant:  :420: Im faded... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I see that tooth aint hurting that much! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2008, 10:23 PM~12030704
> *I see that tooth aint hurting that much!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It's called Henessy and red bull....cure anything.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^ thats clean!

i know i have those decals, what kit did they come from?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2008, 10:11 PM~12030627
> *Thanks Fellas Really appreciate the feedback!
> Mooving along
> 
> ...



looking good , but you better stop taking your ladies makup for your undercarriages, she gonna kick ur ass...... :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 1 2008, 08:34 AM~12031485
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Rely nice Bigg.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2008, 10:11 PM~12030627
> *Thanks Fellas Really appreciate the feedback!
> Mooving along
> 
> ...



ALL DONE! mooving on (well after i get back from the game :biggrin: )



































































Thanks for looking


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

this came out lookin great BIGG DEE ! Alot of nice details and its built really clean !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN HOMIE, that's a smooth looking ride!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 11:59 AM~12099943
> *this  came  out  lookin  great  BIGG DEE  !    Alot of  nice  details  and  its  built  really  clean !
> *


x-2

is that the jimmy flintstone body? i hve one of them 36 ford kits and hate how the roof is separate.... where u get them hubcaps from?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats looks really nice man ........nice details..wow..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet ride bro!!! i am lovin this!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Nov 8 2008, 02:07 PM~12099697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate it allot ModelTech!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Fellas im kinda stuck here does this look OK??? I mean I lost the Manifold for this engine so can i just do it like this???


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what kit is it to
i think i may have a manafold for yha


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 13 2008, 09:32 PM~12151931
> *Hey Fellas im kinda stuck here does this look OK??? I mean I lost the Manifold for this engine so can i just do it like this???
> 
> 
> ...


 please don't


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: its for a 40 ford


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 13 2008, 09:43 PM~12152063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: its for a 40 ford
> *



fuck i may have the one from the pick up
im thinking of going with a small block in it anyways
are you going to the model meet this saturday if so i can bring the engine with me


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 13 2008, 08:42 PM~12152055
> *please don't
> *


X-2... What car is that for? I think i have some manifolds that might work. Bring it 2morrow.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

now thats nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 8 2008, 02:00 PM~12099662
> *ALL DONE! mooving on (well after i get back from the game  :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DEE. THAT'S THE SAME ONE IM DOING RIGHT NOW.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2008, 10:30 PM~12152743
> *LOOKING GOOD DEE.  THAT'S THE SAME ONE IM DOING RIGHT NOW.
> *



 Thanks Fat BOY! Remember that's the same one i took pics of at The Cruisin for a Cure show if you need more pics


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's what I managed to get done on my 40 last night


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

And this is todays work so far Hopefully get it in clear before tonight


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey D! reset the distbutor bro ! cut the back of the manifold down enought so that's it stright up and down and not at that angle ! 

Everything is else is tight and making that stand out ! Ass wholes won't say shit about the good stuff but will always point out the wrong shit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 14 2008, 09:17 PM~12160487
> *And this is todays work so far Hopefully get it in clear before tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a badd ass ride right there !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Good looking out David! I'll do that THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that build is bad ass
is it modeled after the one in the rods and customs mag
it looks damn close to it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice work Dee


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 06:19 PM~12160501
> *Thats  a  badd  ass  ride  right  there  !
> *


x2 nice color combo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 YOUR JUST KILLING IT BRO :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

great rides! :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2008, 07:44 PM~12174019
> *great rides!  :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:cheesy: X100


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas really appreciate all the feedback 


Knocked another one out trying to clear up my table 


Its for my girl since i bashed her other car


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good man!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good.....How bout you and Ulices BOTH slow down... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thats nice homie!! looks real nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

BiggDeee,Nov 14 2008, 04:17 PM~12160487

And this is todays work so far Hopefully get it in clear before tonight 










:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: strait OG right there :0 put it up on stocks :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SICK AS ALWAYS HOMIE :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas 


Here's something else 

Alumna coupe


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 17 2008, 01:17 PM~12181281
> *CRIPPLED AS ALWAYS HOMIE :0
> *


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2008, 12:18 PM~12181299
> *
> *


^^^^ Fail! :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ANOTHER ALL DONE! :biggrin: 

Just box stock nothing special









































Thanks for looking and all the feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 love that color! Nice work.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn ***** u on fire!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looking good bro


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice car i like it........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THAT LOOKING FANTASTIC  :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking good, HOMIE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YOU BEEN BUILDING SOME REALLY NICE RIDE'S DENNIS !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2008, 10:54 AM~12198884
> *YOU  BEEN  BUILDING  SOME  REALLY  NICE  RIDE'S  DENNIS  !
> *


X-2........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 09:46 AM~12191691
> *Damn ***** u on fire!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good bro
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm: keep them coming


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Another GREAT BUILD


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Enjoy your day back at work.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 24 2008, 07:51 AM~12241228
> *Enjoy your day back at work.....
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 24 2008, 07:51 AM~12241228
> *Enjoy your day back at work.....
> *



YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW HAPPY I WAS TODAY!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 25 2008, 12:15 AM~12250937
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW HAPPY I WAS TODAY!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




funny shit Handiman.......u cant sit at home and build all day long anymore


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 25 2008, 04:31 PM~12256441
> *
> funny shit Handiman.......u cant sit at home and build all day long anymore
> *



FU%K BULDING! I NEED MONEY!!!! SOLD MOSTLY ALL MY SHIT ANYWAYS!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 25 2008, 04:28 PM~12256943
> *FU%K BULDING! I NEED MONEY!!!! SOLD MOSTLY ALL MY SHIT ANYWAYS!
> *


SOLD THE 67??????????????? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 25 2008, 06:44 PM~12257655
> *SOLD THE 67??????????????? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



NOT YET!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

WHATS UP BROW :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

What up FELLAS! 


Got Bored today and tried foiling this thing up but FUCK my baremetal is all old and cracked up so i'll go get some this week and try to finish this up since I been BIG TIME LAGGIN! 

for some reason it looks a bit more orange in the pic but actually more yellow


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks nice man. Clean!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 looking sweet i like the tuck and the fat white walls


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 1 2009, 12:31 AM~12872229
> *What up FELLAS!
> Got Bored today and tried foiling this thing up but FUCK my baremetal is all old and cracked up so i'll go get some this week and try to finish this up since I been BIG TIME LAGGIN!
> 
> ...


loooking good Deee, damn thought the rumors were true, but guess u not dead!!!!

:biggrin: 

good to see u building again, hit me up if u need anything...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BIGDEE..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 31 2009, 09:31 PM~12872229
> *What up FELLAS!
> Got Bored today and tried foiling this thing up but FUCK my baremetal is all old and cracked up so i'll go get some this week and try to finish this up since I been BIG TIME LAGGIN!
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452221

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 1 2009, 12:31 AM~12872229
> *What up FELLAS!
> Got Bored today and tried foiling this thing up but FUCK my baremetal is all old and cracked up so i'll go get some this week and try to finish this up since I been BIG TIME LAGGIN!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ABOUT TIME BRO LOOKING SICK HOMIE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas! 


Sorry AL but im still here! 

I feel like a rookie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 2 2009, 12:21 PM~12882269
> *Thanks Fellas!
> Sorry AL but im still here!
> 
> ...


Not quite


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 1 2009, 12:31 AM~12872229
> *What up FELLAS!
> Got Bored today and tried foiling this thing up but FUCK my baremetal is all old and cracked up so i'll go get some this week and try to finish this up since I been BIG TIME LAGGIN!
> 
> ...


clean bomb vato


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice big D


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 2 2009, 10:28 PM~12883464
> *Nice big D
> *


x-2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, I love that Fleet!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas well managed to finish foiling this during the week and since there was a break in the rain managed to clear it. I did the interior just white but not really happy so ill try to do more to it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks Good bro. :0 Orange sherbert


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i like it homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lovin the bomba homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THATS A BAD COLOR HOMIE???? HOK???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks firme dee!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Dee....looks awesome...you gonna have it done for Riverside?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 7 2009, 08:15 PM~12937678
> *Thanks Fellas well managed to finish foiling this during the week and since there was a break in the rain managed to clear it. I did the interior just white but not really happy so ill try to do more to it
> 
> 
> ...


looking good, but thought you didn't like orange cars??

j/k looking clean, are you gonna get drunk and go crazy with the photoetch on the interior again??


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 7 2009, 08:15 PM~12937678
> *Thanks Fellas well managed to finish foiling this during the week and since there was a break in the rain managed to clear it. I did the interior just white but not really happy so ill try to do more to it
> 
> 
> ...



shits gangsta


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That shit is clean Little D. I got 2 get my ass back in the room.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 7 2009, 11:15 PM~12937678
> *Thanks Fellas well managed to finish foiling this during the week and since there was a break in the rain managed to clear it. I did the interior just white but not really happy so ill try to do more to it
> 
> 
> ...


the color looks great!!! very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS EVERYBODY! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

SMalls I was waiting of you last night! Fool its a LOOOONNGG story but Remember all that shit you were telling me! well it caught up to me so urs is the only house i can VISIT!  


AL 
Thanks thats a GREAT IDEA!! I might do that one of theese days but I dont really know how to wire these engines and is there any PE available for this kit???


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

BRING IT DOWN HOMIE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Got my engine done! I THINK!! ohh well looks good enough to me 









just gotta do the interior and chassis and put together I HOPE BY SATURDAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good BIG DEE ! Hope you get it finished off by show time !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 SSWWEEEETTTT!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 7 2009, 08:15 PM~12937678
> *Thanks Fellas well managed to finish foiling this during the week and since there was a break in the rain managed to clear it. I did the interior just white but not really happy so ill try to do more to it
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride, killer color!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 7 2009, 09:15 PM~12937678
> *Thanks Fellas well managed to finish foiling this during the week and since there was a break in the rain managed to clear it. I did the interior just white but not really happy so ill try to do more to it
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!

im gettin ready to foil mine


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:wave: :wave: looking good bigdee.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 18 2009, 01:41 AM~13036780
> *Got my engine done! I THINK!! ohh well looks good enough to me
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD DEEE.......

hope this pic helps you, sorry its too late....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 18 2009, 02:41 AM~13036780
> *Got my engine done! I THINK!! ohh well looks good enough to me
> 
> 
> ...


could you show me pic of the other side of the engine?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 18 2009, 01:41 AM~13036780
> *Got my engine done! I THINK!! ohh well looks good enough to me
> 
> 
> ...


The engine look's good bro. 
Try and get here early enough so we can get some breakfast. You know us fat guy's need to get our grub on. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 12:24 AM~13066576
> *The engine look's good bro.
> Try and get here early enough so we can get some breakfast. You know us fat guy's need to get our grub on. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks good Dennis. Im really starting to look up to u. Ur the man. U've taught me so much within the past few years. Keep up the great work. 




XOXO...Mr. Biggs


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 18 2009, 11:30 PM~13046075
> *LOOKS GOOD DEEE.......
> 
> hope this pic helps you, sorry its too late....
> ...


helps me a little :biggrin: 

THANKS


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 18 2009, 02:41 AM~13036780
> *Got my engine done! I THINK!! ohh well looks good enough to me
> 
> 
> ...


need some help

did you drill holes in the dist cap to put wires in?

and what kind of wire you use for the black part right on cap


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

that looks like 26G wire wrap or heat shrink


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey dee! Congrats on your 2nd place winnings @ the show today!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 07:55 PM~13071274
> *Looks good Dennis. Im really starting to look up to u. Ur the man. U've taught me so much within the past few years. Keep up the great work.
> XOXO...Mr. Biggs
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13071274
> *Looks good Dennis. Im really starting to look up to u. Ur the man. U've taught me so much within the past few years. Keep up the great work.
> XOXO...Mr. Biggs
> *


This is what happens when you leave your computer loged in to lay it low in the chop shop, and gay ass smallz gets on it. :angry: 












:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13073434
> *This is what happens when you leave your computer loged in to lay it low in the chop shop, and gay ass smallz gets on it. :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good stuff..... Had a great time today Guys. Im glad i got to meet all you guys.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 11:45 PM~13073434
> *This is what happens when you leave your computer loged in to lay it low in the chop shop, and gay ass smallz gets on it. :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2009, 12:45 AM~13073434
> *This is what happens when you leave your computer loged in to lay it low in the chop shop, and gay ass smallz gets on it. :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


NEXT TIME DON'T LEAVE THE HIGH CHAIR WERE HE CAN FIND IT


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 22 2009, 12:56 AM~13074117
> *NEXT TIME DON'T LEAVE THE HIGH CHAIR WERE HE CAN FIND IT
> *


"Quack Quack" :uh:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13071274
> *Looks good Dennis. Im really starting to look up to u. Ur the man. U've taught me so much within the past few years. Keep up the great work.
> XOXO...Mr. Biggs
> *


 :tears: :tears: THIS JUST MADE MY WEEKEND THANKS!! I DIDNT KNOW U FELT THIS WAY.......


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13073434
> *This is what happens when you leave your computer loged in to lay it low in the chop shop, and gay ass smallz gets on it. :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 22 2009, 08:34 AM~13075171
> *"Quack Quack" :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 22 2009, 11:05 PM~13081871
> *:tears:  :tears: THIS JUST MADE MY WEEKEND THANKS!! I DIDNT KNOW U FELT THIS WAY.......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 12:37 PM~13098193
> *I KNOW HUH!?!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

you guys are too much, nice rides bro, and congrats on the wins


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 17 2008, 12:49 AM~12177806
> *BiggDeee,Nov 14 2008, 04:17 PM~12160487
> 
> And this is todays work so far Hopefully get it in clear before tonight
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNN NICE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Slowly but surely :biggrin: Thanks for all the feedback fellas


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE WEATHER JOB BIG DEE !


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: i like it alot :biggrin: , smooooth and x2 on the wheathering.....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Top-notch builds!  Nothin' but pure quality!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 28 2009, 01:17 AM~13136024
> *Slowly but surely  :biggrin: Thanks for all the feedback fellas
> 
> 
> ...



I wanna grow up and look up to you Bigg Deee, like Biggs does  

51 looking good.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

REALLY NICE JOB ON THE WEATHERING BRO!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides looking good D....Are you working on anything else?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2009, 06:49 AM~13151436
> *Rides looking good D....Are you working on anything else?
> *


X2! :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice work!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dennis that 51 is looking sweet homie keep it up


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 28 2009, 02:17 AM~13136024
> *Slowly but surely  :biggrin: Thanks for all the feedback fellas
> 
> 
> ...


does the fender wells line up with frame when u look underneth ?

just wondering mine dont


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

and what kit did you get those whitwalls from?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

FINALLY DONE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dawg... That ride is sick as hell man. Looks great homie!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 23 2009, 10:17 PM~13369948
> *FINALLY DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOVE THIS CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH SHIT!! SICK BRO, JUST PLAIN SICK!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking 51.How did you do the seats like that?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks FELLAS! :cheesy: 

ACES the seats are decals from Slixx. They look OK but personally i wouldnt recomend them they were a pain. :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 01:41 PM~13562804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Deee. You'll put ur eye out!! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: very nice build bro .........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is something im working on now? Ready for paint maybe tomorrow just basic curbside. Not even for sure what color yet


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 11:23 PM~14582886
> *Here is something im working on now? Ready for paint maybe tomorrow just basic curbside. Not even for sure what color yet
> 
> 
> ...


that is one sweeeeeeeeet merc.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 that is the shit Brother :0 i want one of those!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:28 PM~14582908
> *:0  :0  :0 that is the shit Brother :0  i want one of those!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I GOT THEM HERE ALL DAY....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 11:23 PM~14582886
> *Here is something im working on now? Ready for paint maybe tomorrow just basic curbside. Not even for sure what color yet
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dennis that shit looks sick bro where did u get the hubcaps from


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:420: :barf:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

whats up dennis!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 02:23 AM~14582886
> *Here is something im working on now? Ready for paint maybe tomorrow just basic curbside. Not even for sure what color yet
> 
> 
> ...


nice !! cant wait to see painted !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jul 26 2009, 02:42 AM~14583530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks that makes two of US!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 11:23 PM~14582886
> *Here is something im working on now? Ready for paint maybe tomorrow just basic curbside. Not even for sure what color yet
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM MARTINEZ CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dennis contesta tu telefono wuey :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Stilll Needs to be cleared!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks real good dennis...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 28 2009, 09:53 PM~14611549
> *Looks real good dennis...
> *


What's up Disco Bunny!! How are the work out videos going???


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 28 2009, 09:52 PM~14611529
> *Stilll Needs to be cleared!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....Who built it???? :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 10:00 PM~14611667
> *Nice.....Who built it???? :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: Atleast my trunk line is OK! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 28 2009, 09:52 PM~14611529
> *Stilll Needs to be cleared!
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow: :wow: :wow: im loving this car brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 28 2009, 10:01 PM~14611683
> *:angry:  :angry: Atleast my trunk line is OK!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 09:02 PM~14611697
> *    :wow:  :wow:  :wow: im loving this car brother!!!!!!!
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 28 2009, 08:52 PM~14611529
> *Stilll Needs to be cleared!
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmn looking good bigdee  now give me the num of who painted it j/k bro :biggrin: :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 28 2009, 10:52 PM~14611529
> *Stilll Needs to be cleared!
> 
> 
> ...



thats fuckin bad bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas! Still needs clear 
Here's something else that needs clear also


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dee rsx looks sweet bro keep it up


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work. get some clear on em and finish em up.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Love that Blue man, keep up the good work!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

all cleared


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Shiny!!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn deee. Watcha all them new builds. 

U gonna finish them up or go Tatman slammers?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 29 2009, 08:18 PM~14622102
> *all cleared
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> all cleared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

All Done Maybe I'll be able to finish the Acura for SD too


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:angry: double


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 12:17 PM~14694175
> *All Done Maybe I'll be able to finish the Acura for SD too
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Deee. Bling Bling.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Double 2. :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> > all cleared
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 12:17 PM~14694175
> *All Done Maybe I'll be able to finish the Acura for SD too
> 
> 
> ...


damm deee that looks sick homie cant wait to see it in person :0 you the man


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Aug 6 2009, 03:22 PM~14695968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Vasquez!  :nono: Im not the man I just try to be one of them!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 what color is that?!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Its HOK WIld Cherry! 


Heres something else im trying to finish... Not much of an update but oh well


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD D!! THE COLOR LOOKS CLEAN!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

X2 U KNOW I LIKE THE JDM STYLE......


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Getter done Deee.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 21 2009, 11:46 PM~14846024
> *Getter done Deee.
> *


X2 what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 22 2009, 01:23 AM~14845661
> *Heres something else im trying to finish... Not much of an update but oh well
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful paint job homie! looks so smooooth! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 sickness bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

thnx ohh buddy oh pal


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

always good shit in here


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 2 2009, 07:21 PM~14964189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics please.  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 2 2009, 08:44 PM~14965973
> *More pics please.   :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah wat he said


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 2 2009, 07:21 PM~14964189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie that is a sick ass, clean ass, bad ass paint job dawg!!!! I love the way that came out.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro. Always some clean ass builds in here.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DAMM MR.MARTINEZ RIDES ARE LOOKING SICK AS ALWAYS :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ay wuey u gonna give me that # to ur painter :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 3 2009, 04:37 PM~14973569
> *ay wuey u gonna give me that # to ur painter :biggrin:
> *


 you should of asked for that number A WHILE AGO!!!! :uh: 

Here's my newest build nothing special a 1/43 camaro :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you posted up more pics bro. That thang looks sick as hell man. CLEAN!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good....did you build it for SMALLZ..... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15000777
> *you should of asked for that number A WHILE AGO!!!!  :uh:
> 
> Here's my newest build nothing special a 1/43 camaro  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 VERY NICE DEEE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 6 2009, 09:53 PM~15000826
> *Looks good....did you build it for SMALLZ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i know huh


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15000777
> *you should of asked for that number A WHILE AGO!!!!  :uh:
> 
> Here's my newest build nothing special a 1/43 camaro  :biggrin:
> ...



looks nice Deee, finally build a car Marcus' size!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 7 2009, 09:29 AM~15004275
> *looks nice Deee, finally build a car Marcus' size!!!
> *


funny shit.... and sick build homie  always liked your work


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Everybody got jokes huh...Whatever. Nice build Deee. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 7 2009, 09:28 PM~15011675
> *Everybody got jokes huh...Whatever. Nice build Deee. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 7 2009, 11:28 PM~15011675
> *Everybody got jokes huh...Whatever..:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HOT SHIT


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Tha little camaro is pretty sick Dee came out badass


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15000777
> *you should of asked for that number A WHILE AGO!!!!  :uh:
> 
> Here's my newest build nothing special a 1/43 camaro  :biggrin:
> ...


Thata came out real nice homie. I like the color combo with the stripes :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

Bigg Dee comin out swangin hard


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

X2


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Swingin too late!!! I got my ass whooped this year just trying to hang with all u guys! Congrats fellas


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Dennis. 6 days left buddy! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!!! looks great. whats the color?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Nov 16 2009, 11:17 PM~15687613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOK Brandy Wine


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2009, 10:24 PM~15687687
> *Dont even remind me  :angry:
> *


Im gonna try to pull one off in a week. hno:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 16 2009, 11:26 PM~15687708
> *Im gonna try to pull one off in a week. hno:
> *


You must be on that shit again! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2009, 10:28 PM~15687746
> *You must be on that shit again!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :420:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats sweet!!! :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2009, 11:09 PM~15687515
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks sweet.......about time you brought that build out.....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

UPDATE I dont think this will be done for Sunday


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

that is SICK AS HELL, great job so far


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2009, 11:26 PM~15734576
> *that is SICK AS HELL, great job so far
> *


Hell yea!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2009, 11:38 PM~15734735
> *Thanks fellas
> *


bring it down so we can tuck them tires in. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2009, 11:41 PM~15734782
> *bring it down so we can tuck them tires in.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I like the wheels like my women! Alittle bit of tire hanging out of each side  Heat in the Winter and Shade in the Summer .....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2009, 11:45 PM~15734836
> *:biggrin: I like the wheels like my women! Alittle bit of tire hanging out of each side   Heat in the Winter and Shade in the Summer .....
> *


You a fool. looks good bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks really nice man!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 11:47 PM~15734864
> *Looks really nice man!
> *


X2!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice looking build! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2009, 11:45 PM~15734836
> *:biggrin: I like the wheels like my women! Alittle bit of tire hanging out of each side   Heat in the Winter and Shade in the Summer .....
> *



thought you like them Dark and Angry????


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2009, 11:25 PM~15734543
> *UPDATE I dont think this will be done for Sunday
> 
> 
> ...



looking good.....I know it's already done........where's the pics of the motor, it's gotta have your crazy detailing already......

:worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN D ! THIS STREET ROD IS NICE ! I DIG THE COLOR COMBO !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

love the color and look of this car so far!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is a sick ride nice ass color combo


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 21 2009, 10:37 AM~15737629
> *That is  a sick ride nice ass color combo
> *


X2  lookn good dennis


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2009, 11:25 PM~15734543
> *UPDATE I dont think this will be done for Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Fellas heres an update not gonna be done for show


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2009, 08:45 PM~15734836
> *:biggrin: I like the wheels like my women! Alittle bit of tire hanging out of each side   Heat in the Winter and Shade in the Summer .....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats some funny ass shit homie.... keep up the sick work... always look forward to seeing your work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 21 2009, 11:02 PM~15742397
> *Thanks Fellas heres an update not gonna be done for show
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRA PERON EL MOTOR DENNIS


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 22 2009, 04:14 AM~15743246
> *SE MIRA PERON EL MOTOR DENNIS
> *


X2 what he said :biggrin: looks good Dee


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats on ur award homie


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 22 2009, 12:02 AM~15742397
> *Thanks Fellas heres an update not gonna be done for show
> 
> 
> ...


damn this build is looking tough and the paint is so clean... nice job homie...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:inout:


----------

